# Wenn man von WoW zu Aion wechselt....



## evalux (18. Oktober 2009)

So, da immer wieder die Frage von WoW-lern auftaucht, wie Aion so ist, hier mal ne grobe Beschreibung:

*Grafik:*

Bei Aion kommt die CryEngine 1 zum Einsatz. Positiv daran ist, dass Aion im Prinzip überall läuft, wo Farcry 1 auch lief, auch wenn die Engine etwas erweitert wurde. Dennoch sind die Proportionen und die Architektur anders, man merkt, wie klein WoW eigentlich gestaltet ist, wo ein DK-Taure auf Schreckensross mitunter nicht durchs Tor kommt . Sanctum ist ein doppeltes Dalaran in Ulduar-Titanengrösse, Pandämonium ist hingegen ganz gut mit OG vergleichbar, vielleicht etwas grösser. Negativ fallen Dinge auf, die man schon vergessen glaubte: verwaschene Texturen, die ein gewisses Low-Poly-Feeling ergeben, auch wenn derartiges nur partiell auftaucht. Die Architektur ist ansonsten prachtvoll, die Gegend stimmig. Prefabs tauchen zwar auf, aber nicht so eindeutig wie in WoW. Die Sichtweite ist etwa auf Classic-WoW-Niveau.


*Charaktererstellung*
Es gibt zwar nur 1 Volk in 2 Fraktionen, aber die Char-Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind so indviduell gehalten, das man sich ohne Probleme ein Gnom, ein Stelzenmann, einen grimmigen Pseudo-Tauren, ein magersüchtiges Blutelfenweibchen oder eine pralle Hella von Sinnen erstellen kann. Augenfarben kan man sich stufenlos einstellen, Tätowierungen oder Narben verpassen etc. Man hat die Möglichkeit, sich den Char nackt, in Lowlevel und in Highend-Kleidung anzugucken. Es gibt 4 Hauptklassen, die sich ab Stufe 10 noch einmal in je 2 Unterklassen spalten. Die Klassen haben relativ eindeutige Aufgaben, die sich durch Stigma-Steine nur unwesentlich verändern lassen. Dennoch ist das Stigma-System flexibler als das WoW-Skillsystem.

*Bewegung*
Aion ist verglichen mit WoW ziemlich restriktiv. Zwar nicht so restriktiv wie AoC, aber dennoch spürbar. Das Fliegen ist fast schon eine Mogelpackung, man kann es nur in ganz bestimmten Gebieten und dort auch nur 1 Minute lang, auch wenn sich das später bis auf 3 Minuten erweitern lässt. Mounts gibt es -noch- nicht in Aion. Linien-Fliegen kann man dagegen, ohne Flugpunkte absammeln zu müssen. Warum man während es Fliegens die Gruppe nicht verlassen kann, ist eines dieser unergründlichen Restriktions-Rätsel, die Aion öfters mal parat hat. Sterben wird weitaus härter bestraft als in WoW oder AoC: wenn man nicht für den Obelisken (der auch als Heimatort fungiert) in der unmittelbaren Nähe gezahlt hat, wird man am letzten bekannten Obelisken wiederbelebt, hat man sich nie an einen gebunden, wird man zum Startgebiet zurückgeportet. Pro Tod verliert man EP und bekommt Wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen, beides kann man für Geld beim Seelenheiler, der neben dem Obelisken steht, entfernen lassen - für nicht wenig Geld !! Dafür gibt es keine Repkosten.

*Leveln*
Die einfachste Möglichkeit zu leveln ist, einfach die Kampagnen-Questreihe zu machen, mit ihr kommt man fast automatisch durch den Levelbereich. Wo diese beginnt, erfährt man automatisch beim Betreten des Gebietes in der jeweiligen Mindeststufe. Quests gibts auch abseits davon genug, die Menge an Quests kann zwar nicht mit WoW mithalten, aber es reicht aus, um nicht zwingenderweise zu grinden. Anstelle von Dailies gibt es - bereits ab Stufe 10 - die 100mal wiederholbaren Quest, wo man irgendwen beliefern muss und dafür sogar EP (und natürlich Geld ) bekommt. Auch Berufe zu skillen bringt EP, zwar nur gering, aber ausreichend. Den Erhol-Bonus gibts erst ab Stufe 20, dafür ist dieser nicht am Gasthaus gebunden, man kann also überall ausloggen, um ihn zu bekommen. Anders als in WoW bekommt man ab 2 Stufen höher pro zu hoher Stufe vom Mob weniger EP. Die Kampagnen-Questreihe umfasst auch oft Gruppenquests, die auch wirklich nur als Gruppe zu schaffen sind.

*Berufe*
Es gibt 6 Handwerks-Berufe und 2 Sammelberufe. Schneider und Lederer sind zusammengefasst, Ingenieur heisst hier Handwerker, der Alchemist kann auch Caster-Waffen herstellen, Rüssi-und Waffenschmied sind 2 Berufe, die aber beide Verhüttung beinhalten. Man kann jeden Beruf erlernen, es aber nur in 2 davon zur Meisterschaft bringen. Der Sammelberuf gilt für alles, ob Erz oder Holz oder Fasern. Nur Äther sammeln ist noch einmal extra aufgeführt. Das Skillen geht bei den Berufen auch ohne eigen gefarmtes Material, via Arbeitsauftag. Positiv: fast alle herzustellenden Sachen können auch bei der Herstellung critten, ein normalerweise weisses, austauschbares Teil wird dann ein grünes boe-Teil mit besseren Werten. Nachteil: Fast alle Handwerks-Berufe können nur in der Hauptstadt ausgeführt werden, und es gibt auf alles nur eine 25%ige _Wahrscheinlichkeit_ auf einen Skillpunkt. Normalerweise kriegt man pro Arbeitsauftrag (8Teile) 2 Skilpunkte, aber es kann auch passieren, dass man nur einen bekommt. Beim Sammeln und erst recht beim Äthersammeln nervt es nur noch.

*Handel*
Die Auktionshäuser in Aion erlauben leider nur Festpreise, heissen deshalb auch anders (Handelsagent).Es gibt Handelsagenten sowohl in der Hauptstadt als auch in den jeweiligen Stufengebieten am Hauptpunkt. Dort gibt es auch das Lagerhaus (die Bank). Vorteil: Es gibt einen Account-Lagerplatz, auf den alle Chars (auf diesem Server) zugreifen können. Nachteil as normale Bankfach von WoW ist grösser als das voll ausgebaute im Aion. Die Preise im AH sind - noch- ganz passabel, aus WoW-Sicht sogar deflationär, nur Caster-Manasteine sind etwas überteuert. Neben dem AH gibt es noch die fliegenden Händler, die sich überall aufstellen können. Praktisch, wenn man nur die Taschen leeren will, aber beim NPC zuwenig Geld dafür bekommt. Nicht selten sind die fliegenden Händler billiger als im AH. Allgemein an Geschäften gibt es sogar Schönheitsoperationen, sowohl für sich als auch für die Ausrüstung. Man kann also, wenn einen das Ausehen vom neuen Schwert nicht gefällt und man das alte von der Optik her haben will, es dahin umwandeln lassen. Warum das erst ab Stufe 30 geht....nunja. Sofort hingegen kan man seine Sachen einfärben lassen. Wem die Farbe dann doch nicht gefällt, der kan sie auch wieder runter machen.

*Equipment verbessern*
Schon in den Low-Level-Gebieten bekommt man stellenweise Equipment mit Sockeln. Anstelle von Edelsteinen sind es hier Manasteine, und die Sockel haben eine Höchststufe. Das Sockeln geht nur Stück für Stück und ist stellenweise ein Glücksspiel, da man sich auch ver-sockeln kann und der Manastein dann nicht angenommen wird und mit ihm der vorangegangene mit zerstört wird. Den Beruf Verzauberer gibts nicht, jeder kann mithilfe von Gewinnungswerkzeugen entzaubern und mit den daraus gewonnenen Steinen sein Equipment verzaubern. Anders als bei WoW werden dabei nicht ganz bestimmte Werte raufgehauen, sondern Verstärkungsstufen, die die für das Objekt ausschlaggebenden Attribute verbessern, bei Casterwaffen also zB die Magieverstärkung. Leider ist Verzaubern auch eine Art Glücksspiel.

*Community*
Der Chat mit seinen Ort-Verlinkungen und der Möglichkeit, Auto-Einladungen als Link zu posten, ist durchaus gelungen, allerdings führen die Quest-verlinkungen -noch- nicht zu einer Quest-Beschreibung, ausser man besitzt die Quest bereits bzw hat sie hinter sich gebracht. Die Charakter-Beschreibung via /who umfasst leider noch nicht die Gilde des Ziels. Eine Gruppensuche a la WoW existiert noch nicht. Wer will, kann Gruppen- und Schlachtzugs-Einladungen genauso blocken wie Duelle oder sogar die Ansicht seines Equips. Die Schlachtzugs-Markierungen sind weitaus brauchbarer als bei WoW.
Das Gildensystem in Aion ist, verglichen mit WoW, leider etwas unflexibler: nur 90 Mitglieder auf höchster Ausbaustufe, Ränge können nicht selbst bezeichnet, neue nicht eingeführt, Rechte dafür weniger individualisiert werden. Dafür kann man das Gildenwappen als TGA-Bild einfügen. Gilden wegen der Gildenbank zu gründen lohnt aufgrund deren Grösse net wirklich.

-----------

P.S.: Hab den Post nach vielen Kommentaren hier etwas gefixt, sobald ich mehr in Erfahrung bringe, kommt das auch hier herein.

-----------

Jeder der hier was reinschreiben will: es geht mir hier nicht um Aion-besser-als-WoW oder umgekehrt, sondern nur um die Unterschiede zu WoW, da so mancher Nachteil von einigen auch als Vorteil angesehen werden kann. Es ist mehr zur Orientierung gedacht, damit man weiss worauf man sich einlässt und wo die eine oder andere Alternative in dem Spiel ist, die man vielleicht sucht.

Es gibt auch Bereiche, die ich noch nicht kenne, wie PVP, Endgame, Gottsteine etc. über die man hier mal was schreiben sollte.


----------



## Rated (18. Oktober 2009)

Ganz nett geschrieben, aber es gibt einen erholungsbonus ^^.
Wenn du dich nach ein paar Stunden wieder mal einloggst guck mal oben links auf den Bildschirm da ist dann ein buff =)


----------



## Tikume (18. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Sterben wird so hart bestraft wie nirgendwo anders



Jetzt hab ich mich vor Lachen glatt verschluckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evalux (18. Oktober 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mich vor Lachen glatt verschluckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oha...klär mal nen ahnungslosen Menschen auf !


----------



## Mardoo (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich find den lvl10 Review auch ganz gut, bis auf die Tatsache, dass du wohl nie höher als lvl10 gekommen bist? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man die Fresse halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharbtur (18. Oktober 2009)

In meinen Augen ist das mit dem fliegen schon gut so!... 
Sonst könnte man ja praktisch als Rangeddler alles was am Boden gebunden ist problemslos legen^^...
Abgesehen davon kannste im Abyss überall fliegen , und ich gehe davon aus das sich das Endgame dort fokussieren wird!


----------



## Apocalyptica (18. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Oha...klär mal nen ahnungslosen Menschen auf !



was daran hart wenn man seine ep einfach wiederherstellen kann ?

früher war es gang und gebe das man exp nach einem tod verliert und die auch endgültig weg sind (daoc zb).


----------



## Tikume (18. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Oha...klär mal nen ahnungslosen Menschen auf !



Guck mal in wievielen Spielen man bei Tod wirklich viel XP verliert, Level Downs hat, alle seine Items verlieren kann - Aion erscheint bestenfalls gegenüber Wow hier als "hart".


----------



## Zypyratus (18. Oktober 2009)

Nun ist nicht schlecht die Idee doch Dreist es schon so früh zu bewerten.

Grafik :

Was der werte Kollege wohl vergessen hat ist das es Durchaus Gebiete wie eben beispielsweise Sanctum gibt die durchaus sehr gute Texturen besitzen. Außerdem sind die Charaktere im direkten Vergleich zur Umgebung nicht einmal annährend so >schlecht<. Die Animationen sind Flüssig und hübsch anzusehen.

Charaktererstellung :

Nothing to Add.

Bewegung :

Story nicht kennen und rummeckern. Die Daeva können nur Fliegen weil sie den Äther beherrschen (Was auch Menschen nach Lebenslangem Training teilweise erlenen können) dieser Äther ist zwar überall (weshalb Magie gewirkt werden kann) aber nur in der Nähe von Abyss Rissen Konzentriert. Dort Tauchen auch Vortexe auf und dort kann man Fliegen.
Bevor die Frage kommt wieso man in  Gebiet XY trotzdem in Unterbereich YX Fliegen kann - Schaut euch mal um vielleicht steht eine Art "Katalysator" irgendwo ?
1 Minute Flugzeit ist mehr als Genug - Natürlich nicht als Mount. Außerdem kann diese Zeit auf über 3 Minuten Gedrückt werden und das Spiel ist sowieso für den Endgame bereich auf den Abyss ausgelegt.

Im Abyss kann man überall fliegen und diesen kann man wiederum ab level 25 betreten. Der Abyss ist Quasi mit dem Unteren dem Mittleren und dem Oberen Stück ein level 25-50 Bereich. Außerdem gibt es Dort spezielle Ringe die Ätherkonzentrieren und die Flugzeit auffrischen beim hindurchfliegen.

Leveln :
Es gibt genug Quests um grade eben auf jedes Level zu kommen bis 30 soweit ich gehört hab dann muss man diese wohl Suchen. Doch die Questerfahrung soll stark erhöht werden um das Auszugleichen.

Lasst euch davon jedoch nicht Abschrecken denn sucht euch ne Gruppe und geht in den Abyss ab 25 und Grinded in einem Elite Gebiet - Zusammen macht das durchaus Spaß und außerdem bekommt man sogar fürs PvP EP.

Berufe/Handel : Nichts hinzuzufügen - Wegen dem zu kleinen Bankfach jedoch ist das wohl Geschmackssache bei WoW hab ich nie das ganze gebraucht und auch das bei Aion reicht mir bei weitem (noch).

Equip Verbessern : Erwähnenswert sind dann auch noch die "Gottsteine" die Waffen nochmal Stark aufwerten mit verschiedenen Effekten und auch graphischen Veränderungen.

- Level 28 - Add Complete

MfG Zyp


----------



## Eryas (18. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt einen (sogar sehr nützlichen) Erfahrungsbonus, sobald man sich in einer Stadt oder einem Lager ausloggt - aber erst ab lvl 20.
Warum man die Stats von Waffen erst ab lvl 30 auf ein anderes Modell übertragen kann, ist auch relativ simpel:
Wenn man sich die Stats von seiner lvl 50 Highend-Waffe auf eine lvl10 Waffe übertragen lassen könnte, könnte man die Spieler ja gar nicht mehr unterscheiden. Und wie würde es dir gefallen, wenn du plötzlich von einem vermeintlichen lvl23 Spieler geonhitet wirst?

mfg
Eryas


----------



## evalux (18. Oktober 2009)

Mardoo schrieb:


> Ich find den lvl10 Review auch ganz gut, bis auf die Tatsache, dass du wohl nie höher als lvl10 gekommen bist? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man die Fresse halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn man nix konstruktives zu sagen hat, sollte man auch lieber die Fresse halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (18. Oktober 2009)

Man kann nur einen Teil seiner Xp wieder herstellen, härter
als in WoW aber bei weitem nicht:


> Sterben wird so hart bestraft wie nirgendwo anders



Ausgeruht gibts erst ab Level 20!
Wegitation sieht wesentlich besser aus als in WoW, samt diesem komischem Lich König!
Das die Preise im Ah "in Ordnung" wären kann mal garnicht sein, in Aion herscht z.Z
eine riesen Deflation, rießiges Angebot wenig Nachfrage -> Preisverfall!
Dir mögen auf deinem geschätztem Level 10 100K viel erscheinen, aber das sind sie nicht!


----------



## Zypyratus (18. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Wenn man nix konstruktives zu sagen hat, sollte man auch lieber die Fresse halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War doch wohl Konstruktiv Genug - Denn wo er Recht hat hat er Recht - Aion ist ein PVPvE Spiel kein PvE Spiel erstmal in Abyss gehen und ordentlich mitspielen (was auch ab 25 Schon geht ist eben kein WoW) als ne totalverkorkste Wertung abgeben oder wo seh ich bei dir nen Bericht übers PvP ?


----------



## Zypyratus (18. Oktober 2009)

Sieht überall Gleich aus ? Hast wohl nur auf einer Fraktion gespielt wa ?

Mach dir mal Elyos und Asmodier und dann schau dir den Abyss an. Thx 4 Ignorance


----------



## evalux (18. Oktober 2009)

Zypyratus schrieb:


> War doch wohl Konstruktiv Genug


Was ist an Fressse halten konstruktiv ?



> oder wo seh ich bei dir nen Bericht übers PvP ?


Wie ich weiter oben schrieb ist das ein Bereich, den ich noch nicht kenne, könntest ja auch mal was sinnvolles dazu schreiben.



> :abgesehen von HdRO ist auch die Grafik von AoC 1000 mal besser als die von Aion



Ansichtssache. Vor allem erkauft sich AoC diesen Umstand mit einer kaum auszuhaltenden Instanzierung der Gebiete.



> Wenn man sich die Stats von seiner lvl 50 Highend-Waffe auf eine lvl10 Waffe übertragen lassen könnte, könnte man die Spieler ja gar nicht mehr unterscheiden. Und wie würde es dir gefallen, wenn du plötzlich von einem vermeintlichen lvl23 Spieler geonhitet wirst?


Das hättte Stil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nochmal: mir gehts um die Unterschiede zu WoW, auch wenn ich mir gewisse subjektive Seitenhiebe nicht verkneifen konnte. Und nein, ich kenn die Aion-Geschichte nicht, und so wirds vielen gehen, die in Aion nur einen Ersatz für WoW sehen.



> Was der werte Kollege wohl vergessen hat ist das es Durchaus Gebiete wie eben beispielsweise Sanctum gibt die durchaus sehr gute Texturen besitzen.


OK, mein Fehler. Verwaschene Texturen treten nur teilweise auf, stimmt. Aber sie treten auf. Und die Welt ist durchaus stimmig durchgestaltet.


----------



## demoscha (18. Oktober 2009)

nen paar sachen sind ja ganz gut beschrieben. aber es wirkt doch ein bischen, als ob du nicht al zu weit gespielt hättest. nen paar aussagen sind auch einfach falsch.
zb. das aion auf systemen läuft, auf denen farcry lief. die engine wurde doch ziemlich überarbeitet und ist wesendlich hardwarefordernder als sie es 2004 noch war. 
und den pvpteil bei ner beurteilung wegzulassen ist schon ziemlich übel. 

mfg akim

und wer keine ahnung hat sollte einfach mal die fresse halten! ist zwar nicht die feine art, passt aber irgend wie schon!


----------



## Lanatir (18. Oktober 2009)

Zypyratus schrieb:


> Sieht überall Gleich aus ? Hast wohl nur auf einer Fraktion gespielt wa ?
> 
> Mach dir mal Elyos und Asmodier und dann schau dir den Abyss an. Thx 4 Ignorance


Der Abyss IST sehr simpel gehalten was die Grafik angeht. Überall. Das ist EQ1 Niveau. Keine Pflanzen, keine Landschaft, einfach nur BODEN.


----------



## Bansai2006 (18. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Der Abyss IST sehr simpel gehalten was die Grafik angeht. Überall. Das ist EQ1 Niveau. Keine Pflanzen, keine Landschaft, einfach nur BODEN.



Das ist mal mit Anlauf und ich drücke mich mal so diplomatisch aus wie ich kann : völlig inkorrekt


----------



## refra (18. Oktober 2009)

Abyss->
Der Abyss ist der Überrest des Turms der Ewigkeit der vom Turm des Lichts und Turm der Dunkelheit zusammengehaltet wird. Wenn ein Turm zerstört wird, fällt der Abyss in sich zusammen und fallt wieder gen Boden.
Also wenn man den Abyss mit VIELEN Pflanzen machen würde dann wäre das wie die Verwüsteten Landen in Schlingendorn-Style..


----------



## RoA Legende (18. Oktober 2009)

hallo,

völlig sinnfreier review, da aus der erfahrung für 5h played und solche tests helfen keinem wirklich weiter.

zu beta zeiten noch vertretbar aber einen monat nach release einfach sinnlos.


----------



## Stancer (18. Oktober 2009)

Handwerk mit 25% Chance ist auch falsch. Wenns so wäre, hätte ich vermutlich in allen Berufen bereits 450 an Skill.

Handwerk hat auch sowas wie ne EP Leiste aber man sieht diese nicht und jeder Punkt entspricht quasi 1 Level. Die EP die man für den nächsten Punkt braucht wird stetig größer, so dass man immer mehr Craften/Sammeln muss.

Z.b. auf Skill 240 Sammeln muss man um die 10 mal erfolgreich sammeln um 1 Skillpunkt zu kriegen.

Der Thread sollte geschlossen werden, da er nur aus Unwahrheiten besteht und der TE offensichtlich nicht weiter als Level 10 gespielt hat !


----------



## Lanatir (18. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Handwerk mit 25% Chance ist auch falsch. Wenns so wäre, hätte ich vermutlich in allen Berufen bereits 450 an Skill.
> 
> Handwerk hat auch sowas wie ne EP Leiste aber man sieht diese nicht und jeder Punkt entspricht quasi 1 Level. Die EP die man für den nächsten Punkt braucht wird stetig größer, so dass man immer mehr Craften/Sammeln muss.
> 
> ...


Also ich hab nen 28er char, und fast alles was der TE sagt stimmt mit dem überein was ich gesehen habe. Was also stimmt nicht ausser das mit dem crafting?


----------



## Nuffing (18. Oktober 2009)

Par sachen kann ich nicht so unterschreiben.

-Erholungsbonus gibt es

-Fliegen ist im Abyss, das spätere haupt gebiet für Pve und PvP ÜBERALL möglich

-Das Lager voll ausgebaut ist zwar kleiner, dafür ist das Inventar ausgebaut später Riesig groß und man brauch nicht wirklich viel platz, mir reicht ebenfals bis level 29 das unausgebaute voll und ganz, man kriegt weder 1000 equipt teile die man horten muss, noch irgendwasanderes, das einzigste was man horten könnte wär Resourcen die man nicht brauch, aber die kann man meist bis 100/200 stacken

Was man noch zu der verbesserungen sagen sollte.

-Manasteine haben eher eine geringe chance zu verfehlen, ist mir nur 1 mal passiert in ganzen 29 level (steigert sich glaub um so mehr man in einen gegenstand rein setz)

-Verzauberungen können sehr leicht fehlschlagen, je nach der qualität des gegenstandes. Ein grüner gegenstand zb der level 20 ist brauch meist einen verzauberungsstein von 25/30 um zu gelingen, ein Weißer gegenstand der stufe 20 brauch meist auch nur einen der stufe 20. ein Blauer sollte so viel ich weiß einen 20 level höheren verzauberungstein haben, sozusagen, die verzauberung ist nicht ganz so einfach wie dargestellt.


----------



## Arosk (18. Oktober 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Guck mal in wievielen Spielen man bei Tod wirklich viel XP verliert, Level Downs hat, alle seine Items verlieren kann - Aion erscheint bestenfalls gegenüber Wow hier als "hart".



ECHHHHT? Schon gemerkt, dass das ein WoW - Aion Vergleich ist? GZ.


----------



## Geige (18. Oktober 2009)

Er schrieb aber wörtlich:


> Sterben wird so hart bestraft wie nirgendwo anders


und das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch!

Ist reported und wird hoffentlich bald geschlossen, besteht zu 95%
aus Halbwahreiten und Schwachsin!


----------



## Tikume (18. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> ECHHHHT? Schon gemerkt, dass das ein WoW - Aion Vergleich ist? GZ.



Fail - Lern doch erstmal lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## progamer2 (18. Oktober 2009)

@ TE: das ist kein Rewiew oder en wow vergleich. Ich lese aus deinem Text eigendlich nur die Sachen heraus, die dir am Game nicht gefallen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (18. Oktober 2009)

progamer2 schrieb:


> @ TE: das ist kein Rewiew oder en wow vergleich. Ich lese aus deinem Text eigendlich nur die Sachen heraus, die dir am Game nicht gefallen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ah. Also wenn ihm nix gefällt darf er kein review schreiben? Warum nicht?


----------



## nirvanager1 (18. Oktober 2009)

also ich bin lvl 45 und muss sagen:

Der Untere Teil vom Abyss is extrem Langweilig...von der Umgebung her.. aber was Styl hat is der Himmel und die extrem große Sonne.

Der Obere Teil vom Abyss ist meiner Meinung nach Stimmiger...Abwechslungsreich, aber es kommt nach einer gewissen Zeit das Gefühl auf, dass man nicht mehr im Abyss ist.. Alles Gelb, gelbe Steine, Gelber Boden, Sand Monster, Gesteins Monster... blauer Himmel, man denkt man steht in der Wüste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PvP:
extrem genial gemacht!! Ich liebe es als Assa in der Luft zu kämpfen, solange man nicht vergisst Flugtränke zu nehmen oder solange sie nicht ausgehn kann man ca 3minuten in der luft kämpfen, aber meistens geht beim Ziel die Flugzeit vorher aus und somit gehts am boden weiter.

Auch finde ich die Arenakämpfe die meist abends stattfinden, da zu diesem Zeitpunkt die meisten den Abend ausklingen lassen, sehr gut, da man dort sein Können unter Beweis stellen und für den Abyss üben kann.

Festungseroberungen sind derzeit meist nicht möglich und wenn dann schwierig, da bei vielen Spielern der Client abstürzt.
Folgendes ist mit passiert: Festungseroberung- wir hämmerten auf das Tor ein und über uns schossen die range dds der Elyos auf uns herrab...ich denke mir: sind eh genug schaffen wir schon....1 min später waren wir nur noch die hälfte....der eine teil von den Elyos gekillt, der andere Client absturz

Aber ich mache mir wirklich sorgen wie Abyss mit 50 dann sein wird...sind zwar nur noch 5 lvls aber dauernd Abyss Punkte (AP) farmen ist mir zu wenig abwechslungsreich...

MfG

Nirva


----------



## progamer2 (18. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Ah. Also wenn ihm nix gefällt darf er kein review schreiben? Warum nicht?


Das nennt man dan eher gewhine, geflamme usw..


----------



## Stancer (18. Oktober 2009)

Sowas nennt sich dann kontruktive Kritik. Man kann alles kritisieren, sollte dann aber auch dabei schreiben wie es besser zu lösen wäre aber die meisten kennen ja nur "Ist scheisse, weil ich es scheisse finde"


----------



## Isero (18. Oktober 2009)

Zitat: 
Leveln
Die einfachste Möglichkeit zu leveln ist, einfach die Kampagnen-Questreihe zu machen, mit ihr kommt man fast automatisch durch den Levelbereich. Wo diese beginnt, erfährt man automatisch beim Betreten des Gebietes in der jeweiligen Mindeststufe. Quests gibts auch abseits davon genug, die Menge an Quests kann zwar nicht mit WoW mithalten, aber es reicht aus, um nicht zwingenderweise zu grinden. Anstelle von Dailies gibt es - bereits ab Stufe 10 - die 100mal wiederholbaren Quest, wo man irgendwen beliefern muss und dafür sogar EP (und natürlich Geld ) bekommt. Auch Berufe zu skillen bringt EP, zwar nur gering, aber ausreichend. Den Erhol-Bonus gibts nicht, oder er ist gut versteckt. Anders als in WoW bekommt man pro zu hoher Stufe vom Mob weniger EP. Die Kampagnen-Questreihe umfasst allerdings auch oft Gruppenquests, die auch wirklich nur als Gruppe zu schaffen sind.

Ich drück´s mal gelinde aus....Deine Zusammenfassung is für die Katz. Spätestens ab Lvl 15 levelst Du mit Quests nur 20%. Die restlichen 80% bestehen aus Grinden (stupide Mobs kloppen).

Wenn Du schon ne Zusammenfassung von einem Spiel schreiben willst, dann schau mal bitte über den Lvl 10-Tellerrand hinaus. Dein Text is völlig unbrauchbar.


----------



## Æzørt (18. Oktober 2009)

Isero schrieb:


> Ich drück´s mal gelinde aus....Deine Zusammenfassung is für die Katz. Spätestens ab Lvl 15 levelst Du mit Quests nur 20%. Die restlichen 80% bestehen aus Grinden (stupide Mobs kloppen).


 schwachsinn ich bin level 23 und musste noch nie grinden


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. Oktober 2009)

nirvanager1 schrieb:


> Auch finde ich die Arenakämpfe die meist abends stattfinden, da zu diesem Zeitpunkt die meisten den Abend ausklingen lassen, sehr gut, da man dort sein Können unter Beweis stellen und für den Abyss üben kann.



Am 20.9 wars abends in der arena am besten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. Oktober 2009)

wobei die meisten wow verweichlichten läute denken das die 1 balken vom ende des LvL ups grinden sind =)
ich BRAUCH nicht grinden, tus aber hab meine Grindspots und mit mukke im hintergrund klappt das sauguad, besser als i-nen parfüm für i-wen zu holen, oder i-nen dieb zu killen etc.
hmm dummdidumm-.-


----------



## progamer2 (18. Oktober 2009)

Isero schrieb:


> Ich drück´s mal gelinde aus....Deine Zusammenfassung is für die Katz. Spätestens ab Lvl 15 levelst Du mit Quests nur 20%. Die restlichen 80% bestehen aus Grinden (stupide Mobs kloppen).


Also bei mir gings mit nur questen bis lvl 20 ganz gut. Ab 20 - 25 musste ich dan ca. 20-40% pro Level grinden. 80% ist völlig übertrieben. Ab 25 kan man dan in den Abyss und in die erste Instanz gibt massig EP und die vorhandenen quests reichen wieder vollkommen aus.. mfg


----------



## Eryas (18. Oktober 2009)

Isero schrieb:


> Ich drück´s mal gelinde aus....Deine Zusammenfassung is für die Katz. Spätestens ab Lvl 15 levelst Du mit Quests nur 20%. Die restlichen 80% bestehen aus Grinden (stupide Mobs kloppen).



Ich muss aber eher dem TE zustimmen.
Entweder bist du im falschen Gebiet gelandet, du grindest freiwillig, oder du bist noch immer im Satrtgebiet...
Im 2. Gebiet kommt man gar nicht mehr hinterher, alle qs zu erfüllen. Du kannst dich LOCKER bis lvl 21 durchquesten, ohne auch nur ein einziges mal zu farmen.
Selbst bis lvl 30 muss man noch nicht farmen. Nur leider sind viele Spieler einfach nur zu blöde, um zu merken, dass es noch ein ZWEITES Gebiet von lvl 20-30 gibt...

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Kyragan (18. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Handwerk mit 25% Chance ist auch falsch. Wenns so wäre, hätte ich vermutlich in allen Berufen bereits 450 an Skill.
> 
> Handwerk hat auch sowas wie ne EP Leiste aber man sieht diese nicht und jeder Punkt entspricht quasi 1 Level. Die EP die man für den nächsten Punkt braucht wird stetig größer, so dass man immer mehr Craften/Sammeln muss.
> 
> ...



Und wie erklärst du dir, dass ich an einer einzelnen Pflanze, also bei 3 erfolgreichen Abbauversuchen, schon mal 2 Skillpunkte bekommen hab?


----------



## Eryas (18. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Und wie erklärst du dir, dass ich an einer einzelnen Pflanze, also bei 3 erfolgreichen Abbauversuchen, schon mal 2 Skillpunkte bekommen hab?



Welchen Skill hast du denn gehabt?
Besonders ganz am Anfang, oder wenn du gerade eine neue "Stufe"/ den Sammelskill aufgewertet hast, geht das immer sehr schnell, wird dann aber auch schnell wieder langsam.

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Kyragan (18. Oktober 2009)

War irgendwo in Altgard. Nur hab ich 3-4 Pflanzen vorher eben nichts bekommen und dann an einer Pflanze 2 Punkte. Das widerlegt die XP-Leisten-Theorie, wenn du mich fragst.


----------



## Geige (18. Oktober 2009)

Ja klar es ist nicht immer jedes 8te Item, dass
wurde wohl nur als Beispiel gebracht, er meinte jedes 8te als
Relativen Wert.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich wollte nur sagen, dass Skillpunkte komplett Random vergeben werden, also ausgewürfelt werden. Dass dabei die durchschnittliche Chance so hoch ist, dass man alle bspw. 8 Versuche nen Punkt bekommt und diese Chance mit steigendem Level sinkt, ist durchaus möglich. Aber von einer XP-Leiste zu sprechen, ein Skillpunkt also so wie ein Level-Up funktioniert ist anhand meiner Erfahrungen Schwachsinn.
Ich kanns nur nicht leiden, wenn Leute aufgrund von Dingen die man nichtmal als Indiz gebrauchen kann Theorien aufstellen und diese als alleinig richtig darstellen. Gefährliches Halbwissen...


----------



## Stancer (18. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab Sammelskill 260 und kann mich nicht dran erinnern, das der Skillpunkt jemals direkt 2mal hintereinander gestiegen ist. Um von 250 auf 260 zu kommen musste ich in etwa 10-12 250er Rohstoffe sammeln, von 240-250 warens noch 9-11 !

Und das war durchgehend so ! Wenns mit jedem Sammeln ne Chance gäbe, hätte es zumindest einmal passieren müssen !


----------



## Synti (18. Oktober 2009)

ich schreibs mal in diesem thread auch rein:

*grundsätzlich hat aion und auch andere spiele gegen wow ein problem.
*das liest sich auch wie ein roter faden durch alle threads die das thema behandeln.

fast alle kommen von wow. jeder hat sicherlich seine chars hochgepäppelt und findet sich in wow super zurecht.
man kennt alle klassen und deren vor- und nachteile. man kennt seine spells und man ist im endgame.

man hat sein vertrautes interface, seine gilde und seine bekannte community.
viele mögen das leveln nicht und wollen natürlich schnell zum endcontent.

da ist es immer sehr schwer sich neuem zu öffnen und den weg zum endgame aufzunehmen.
auch spielen nostalgische gründe sicherlich eine rolle... wer kennt nicht das feeling wie es war, wenn man in death-mines
einmaschiert ist und seine erste instanz betreten hat etc... die großen raids mit 40 mann in mc und bwl.

diese erfahrungen und auch die anderen punkte machen es schwer sich in ein neues spiel einzuarbeiten.
wer dann auch noch AoC/war getestet hat und enttäuscht wurde, der überlegt es sich dreimal ob man sich was neues wirklich
ernsthaft antuen will.

nach meiner ansicht sind das die wirklichen faktoren, warum jemand aion kritisiert.
aber dann sollte man es auch so schreiben und nicht irgendwelche horror-geschichten über aion erzählen..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (18. Oktober 2009)

Isero schrieb:


> Ich drück´s mal gelinde aus....Deine Zusammenfassung is für die Katz. Spätestens ab Lvl 15 levelst Du mit Quests nur 20%. Die restlichen 80% bestehen aus Grinden (stupide Mobs kloppen).



Komisch, ich mach wohl irgendwas falsch... ich bin jetzt 31, hab 260Quests erledigt und grade 27 im Log. Grinden musst ich nie. Aber ich bin halt auch kein Speed-leveler, sondern erlebe lieber die Story, ist ja jedem sein Ding. Ich glaube es Grinden nur dehalb so viele weil sie a)die Quests ohne Hilfe nicht finden b)es mit Grinden schneller geht.


----------



## Stancer (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich sehe das Problem in der zum Teil völlig verkorksten WoW Community, die mit WoW ins Genre eingestiegen sind und nun glauben sie seien die MMORPG Profis und wüssten alles. Auch hat das ewige "verwöhnt werden" seine Spuren hinterlassen.

Ein paar wachen aber zum Glück auf und merken, das WoW recht oberflächlich ist und mit einem klassischen MMORPG nur wenig gemein hat.

Edit : So habs nun auch nochmal mit Äthersammeln getestet. Grad von 160 auf 170 geskillt.

Von 160 auf 170 hab ich immer EXAKT 6 x 150er Äther sammeln müssen. Ab 170 sind es nun EXAKT 7 x 150er Äther. Also 25% Chance stimmt auf keinen Fall !


----------



## Bader1 (18. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Problem in der zum Teil völlig verkorksten WoW Community, die mit WoW ins Genre eingestiegen sind und nun glauben sie seien die MMORPG Profis und wüssten alles. Auch hat das ewige "verwöhnt werden" seine Spuren hinterlassen.
> 
> Ein paar wachen aber zum Glück auf und merken, das WoW recht oberflächlich ist und mit einem klassischen MMORPG nur wenig gemein hat.
> 
> ...



Und was ist an Aion "klassisch"?


----------



## Stancer (18. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich das jemals behauptet ?

Das nun zu erklären würde aber den Rahmen sprengen aber es hängt viel mit der Einstellung der Spieler zu einem MMORPG zusammen.
Früher hat man MMORPG aus anderen Gründen gespielt als heute, das MMORPG gibt dabei nur den Weg vor und der Spieler beschreitet ihn.

Jemand der nur WoW kennt wird dies niemals verstehen, denn man muss es erlebt haben !


----------



## Deadwool (18. Oktober 2009)

Isero schrieb:


> Ich drück´s mal gelinde aus....Deine Zusammenfassung is für die Katz. Spätestens ab Lvl 15 levelst Du mit Quests nur 20%. Die restlichen 80% bestehen aus Grinden (stupide Mobs kloppen).


ha ha, und lass mich raten, bei Age of Conan kommt nach Level 20 auch nichts mehr. Sowas ignorantes ...
Ich bin jetzt zwischen Level 33 und 34 und hab noch NIE grinden müssen. Ich finde laufend neue Quests. Nicht zuviele, aber es passt immer. 
Wenn du gesagt hättest ab Level 30 werden Quests knapp und man muss manchmal etwas grinden bis zum nächsten Level-Up, würde ich sagen ok, kann passieren wenn man nicht aufpasst. Aber deine Aussage ist so jenseits von der Wahrheit. So dumm kann man das Spiel gar nicht angehen dass man mit 15 schon grinden muss !


----------



## Kalikas (18. Oktober 2009)

Ihr solltet Euch mal besser umschauen ,es gibt auch Quest die nicht sofort zu finden sind.


----------



## Mechalikus (18. Oktober 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> ha ha, und lass mich raten, bei Age of Conan kommt nach Level 20 auch nichts mehr. Sowas ignorantes ...
> Ich bin jetzt zwischen Level 33 und 34 und hab noch NIE grinden müssen. Ich finde laufend neue Quests. Nicht zuviele, aber es passt immer.
> Wenn du gesagt hättest ab Level 30 werden Quests knapp und man muss manchmal etwas grinden bis zum nächsten Level-Up, würde ich sagen ok, kann passieren wenn man nicht aufpasst. Aber deine Aussage ist so jenseits von der Wahrheit. So dumm kann man das Spiel gar nicht angehen dass man mit 15 schon grinden muss !






Kalikas schrieb:


> Ihr solltet Euch mal besser umschauen ,es gibt auch Quest die nicht sofort zu finden sind.



Meiner einer löscht schon quest da sie im gebiet sind wo mann zu high ist!


----------



## evalux (18. Oktober 2009)

demoscha schrieb:


> und den pvpteil bei ner beurteilung wegzulassen ist schon ziemlich übel.



Ich sags jetzt schon zum dritten mal und wenn ich es noch hundertmal sagen muss: Ich habe keine Ahnung vom PVP in Aion, ich hab das von Anfang an gesagt, aber  !!! IHR !! habt scheinbar Ahnung davon, und statt meine Zusammenstellung totzukritisieren solltet ihr lieber was konstruktives über das PVP in beiden Spielen schreiben, so das man weiss was auf einen zukommt.

Das hier ist keine Aion-Kritik und keine WoW-is-Besser-Zusammenstellung !!! Ich hab WoW 3 Jahre lang gespielt, ich kanns nicht mehr sehen, aber eine grobe Beschreibung, was einen bei Aion erwartet, ist net verkehrt. Ich freu mich über jeden Post, der in dieser Hinsicht Klarheit reinbringt und vielleicht auch für mich neues aufzeigt.

Zum Grinden: man muss ab Stufe 15 im Elyos-Gebiet nur grinden, wenn man keine Lust hat, die Gruppenquests zu machen. Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist, es hat seinen Grund.


----------



## Stancer (18. Oktober 2009)

Ist natürlich tragisch, das man in einem MMORPG, wo es um das Zusammenspiel mit anderen Spielern geht, Quests bekommt die man nur mit anderen Spielern zusammen erledigen kann.....

Da sag ich dann nur selber Schuld aber gib dann Aion nicht die Schuld daran, das du dich weigerst mit anderen zusammen zu spielen !


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (18. Oktober 2009)

Mardoo schrieb:


> Ich find den lvl10 Review auch ganz gut, bis auf die Tatsache, dass du wohl nie höher als lvl10 gekommen bist? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man die Fresse halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meinst du damit nun, dass er nicht aufgelistet hat, dass man später mehr als 50% grinden muss?

Und zum PvP:
Es ist ganz lustig, die Festungskämpfe machen später sicherlich fun wenn man high genug ist...
Nur das gecampe im abyss geht mir aufn sack, kann nicht mehr 10 mobs killn ohne dass mir irgendwo ein elyos auflauert... Ob er mich down kriegt ist ne andere Frage, es nervt trotzdem wenn die dann zu 3. gegen einen gehn^^


----------



## Manotis (18. Oktober 2009)

Gute Übersicht für Neueinsteiger denke ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich habe von WoW zu Aion gewechselt, weils mich einfach mehr angelacht hat und ich nach 1,5 jahren WoW keine Lust mehr hatte. Außerdem stehe ich auf pvp und ab level 25 steht Aion meiner Meinung nach WoW in nichts nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (18. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> So, da immer wieder die Frage von WoW-lern auftaucht, wie Aion so ist, hier mal ne grobe Beschreibung:
> 
> *Grafik:*
> 
> ...


*


Ich habs mal verbessert, denn vieles was du geschrieben hast war der größte Crap den ich seit langem gehört habe.*


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (18. Oktober 2009)

Hast mir einen guten Einblick geben lassen.

Schade das du keinen Part über das PvP gemacht hast, noch ein größeres Schade das du deswegen von ein paar Leuten hier provoziert wirst.

Ich spiele WoW, aber finde Aion auch ganz gut.


----------



## Männchen (18. Oktober 2009)

Mardoo schrieb:


> Ich find den lvl10 Review auch ganz gut, bis auf die Tatsache, dass du wohl nie höher als lvl10 gekommen bist? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man die Fresse halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich sollten Menschen, die die Meinung Anderer nicht respektieren können "die Fresse halten". Der TE hat eigentlich einen sehr wertfreien Vergleich aufgestellt, welcher auf seinen subjektiven Erfahrungen beruht.


----------



## Synti (18. Oktober 2009)

Männchen schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollten Menschen, die die Meinung Anderer nicht respektieren können "die Fresse halten". Der TE hat eigentlich einen sehr wertfreien Vergleich aufgestellt, welcher auf seinen subjektiven Erfahrungen beruht.




hat er sicherlich, aber die TE-überschrift ist etwas "verwirrend" wenn dann nur ein level10 eindruck vermittelt wird.


----------



## kingcorner (18. Oktober 2009)

Eryas schrieb:


> Es gibt einen (sogar sehr nützlichen) Erfahrungsbonus, sobald man sich in einer Stadt oder einem Lager ausloggt - aber erst ab lvl 20.


Stimmt nicht ganz, der Bonus ist unabhänig von der Umgebung. Du kannst also ausloggen wo du willst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evalux (18. Oktober 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Ich habs mal verbessert, denn vieles was du geschrieben hast war der größte Crap den ich seit langem gehört habe.[/u][/b]


Na, dann wollmama guggn, was du so geschrieben hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> die weitsicht ist fantastisch.


OK, mein Fehler, blöd geschrieben, mir ging es darum, dass man in WotLK weitaus weiter sehen kann als in Classic WoW, und die Weitsicht ist in Aion etwa auf Classic-WoW-Niveau. Nur ein technisches Detail, ich kann damit leben.



> ... die sich auch nur kaum durch Stigma Steine individualisieren lassen.



Also das Stigma-System mit dem Umskill- und Dualskill-System von WoW zu vergleichen bringt nicht wirklich was. Wenn ich in Aion einen Tank will, ist das ein Templer, man muss nicht jeden Templer fragen "wie bistn du geskillt", und von ner Kantor-Tank-Skillung (oder Kantor-Tank-Stigma )hab ich auch noch nichts gelesen, aber lass mich da gerne eines bessseren belehren...



> Fliegen kann man in allen Gebieten _wo es Sinn macht_. Fliegen ist dein ständiger begleiter in Aion, du kämpfst _hauptsächlich im PvP_ ind er Luft und beim questen gleitest du von A nach B.Das Fliegen in Aion ist großartig umgesetzt.



Sry, aber in WoW kannst du - mit Ausnahme von Classic WoW - *überall unbegrenzt lange* fliegen !! Wer so etwas in Aion erwartet, dürfte bitter entäuscht werden. Man kann damit leben, sicher, tu ich auch, aber man sollte schon ehrlich sein. Und nicht jeder will PVP machen und schon  gar nicht deswegen angemacht werden. 



> auf low level niveu merkt man von den Folgen eines Todes kaum etwas


Also nach jedem Tod die Wirkung vom Geistheiler in WoW zu haben ist schon ziemlich heftig, dafür auch noch blechen zu müssen auch. OK, dafür gibts keine Repkosten, so gesehen ist das schon ein gerechteres System.


----------



## Doomsta (18. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Na, dann wollmama guggn, was du so geschrieben hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. gut das du es einsiehst.
2. Falsch. Mein main ist templar und ich bin auf DMG gestigmat ( geht einfacher zu leveln und zu farmen) , ich bin level 41 und es wirkt sich sehr stark aus. Ich habe viel mehr dmg skills als tank skills und kannf ast unmöglich tanken. Ferner habe ich auch geschrieben :" .. die sich auch nur kaum durch Stigma Steine individualisieren lassen." ----> lesen usw.
3. Du kannst in Aion ebenfalls unendlich lange fliegen, vorausgesetzt du hast genug gold für tränke. Ausserdem kriegst du bereits auf lvl 30 deine ersten neuen flügel die dir längere flugzeit gewähren, mit 40 nohmal und mit 50 auch nocheinmal, zudem gibt es tausende items mit +flugzeit drauf oder du kannst mit manasteinen deine flugzeit erhöhen. Dem fliegen sind so kaum grenzen gesetzt in aion. Und das man ohne tänke oder spezielle skills nicht unbegrenzt lange fliegen kann macht das PvP viel viel viel viel taktischer es ist ein absolut neuer aspekt in einem MMORPG. Jeder der schoneinmal fliegend im Abyss gekämpft hat kann dir das bestätigen, es ist großartig, neu, erfrischend. Und wenn du kein PvP machen willst such dir ein neues Spiel. Aion ist ein PvP spiel. da wirst du nie drum herrum kommen.
4. Gut das du es einsiehst.


Alles in allem habe ich das gefühl, dass du von dem kümmel Spiel WoW enttäuscht bist und dann zu Aion kamst. Aion ist kein WoW2 und wird es auch nie sein, es ist schwerer, herrausfordernder, sieht besser aus und spielt sich KOMPLETT anders als WoW. Also lasst doch diese WoW <--> Aion Vergleiche, sie bringen überhaupt nichts, im gegenteil es werden nur unwarheiten verbreitet wie man an dem beispiel hier schön erkennen kann. Der TE hat AION bis level 10 gespielt und setzt dann falsche fakten in die Welt. Sowas nervt, geh wieder WoW spielen und nehm die restlichen WoWler bitte wieder mit. 

Loot "farmen", daylies, und unbalanced faceroll PvP, aufgewärmten content in alter gammelgrafik -> das macht doch noch so richtig Spaß!
/ironie off

Hoffe nach dem Freimonat kommen solche Threads nicht mehr vor.
Harte Worte, leider sind sie wahr.


----------



## Doomsta (18. Oktober 2009)

Männchen schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollten Menschen, die die Meinung Anderer nicht respektieren können "die Fresse halten". Der TE hat eigentlich einen sehr wertfreien Vergleich aufgestellt, welcher auf seinen subjektiven Erfahrungen beruht.



Welche leider absolut falsch sind.


----------



## Æzørt (18. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Sry, aber in WoW kannst du - mit Ausnahme von Classic WoW - *überall unbegrenzt lange* fliegen !! Wer so etwas in Aion erwartet, dürfte bitter entäuscht werden. Man kann damit leben, sicher, tu ich auch, aber man sollte schon ehrlich sein. Und nicht jeder will PVP machen und schon gar nicht deswegen angemacht werden.



du kannst zwar in wow bc/wotlk überall fliegen *ABER *du musst dafür ersteinmal bezahlen und kannst dies erst mit 70(bc) bzw. 77(wotlk) machen. 

und wer nicht pvp machen will ist in aion falsch natürlich hat aion einen klasse pve teil aber es ist nunmal ein pvpve spiel.


----------



## evalux (18. Oktober 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Alles in allem habe ich das gefühl, dass du von dem kümmel Spiel WoW enttäuscht bist und dann zu Aion kamst.


Ich bin nicht enttäuscht von WoW. Ich kanns bloss nicht mehr sehn.



> Aion ist kein WoW2 und wird es auch nie sein, es ist schwerer, herrausfordernder, sieht besser aus und spielt sich _KOMPLETT anders_ als WoW.


Find ich nicht. Es hat grosse Ähnlichkeit mit Classic WoW, und auch den Charme, den das Spiel damals ausmachte.Nicht alles was sich auf den ersten Blick schlecht anhört, ist es dann auch. Man könnte zum Beispiel diue Tatsache, dass in WoW viele Pre-Quests abgeschafft wurden, als Vorteil sehen, weil nun alle schnell in jede Ini können, ich hingegen finds bescheuert, weil das den Sinn des Spiels nimmt. So ist es mit vielen Dingen in Aion, und nur weil es Prequests für Inis gibt, ist Aion kein Müll, hab ich nie behauptet.



> Also lasst doch diese WoW <--> Aion Vergleiche, sie bringen überhaupt nichts, im gegenteil es werden nur unwarheiten verbreitet wie man an dem beispiel hier schön erkennen kann. Der TE hat AION bis level 10 gespielt und setzt dann_ falsche fakten_ in die Welt.


Falsche Fakten ?? Das widerspricht sich etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im übrigen hab ich bis Level 20 gespielt, und meine Erfahrungen sind nun mal so. Das ich nicht alles weiss, ist mir schon klar, aber es istz niemanden geholfen, wenn man das immer wieder rauskehrt, anstatt Dinge richtig zu stellen. Und deine "Richtigstellungen" triefen nur so vor Subjektivität.



> Sowas nervt, geh wieder WoW spielen und nehm die restlichen WoWler bitte wieder mit. Hoffe nach dem Freimonat kommen solche Threads nicht mehr vor.



Wenns dich nervt, lies es nicht und schreib hier nicht.
Mich nerven Threads a la "wie is denn Aion so ?", wo nur gegenseitiges subjektives Empfinden ausgetauscht wird, was keine Sau interessiert. Wer nie WoW gespielt hat, brauch hier auch nix reinschreiben, woher soll er die Unterschiede auch wissen ?



> Welche leider absolut falsch sind.


Meine subjektiven Erfahrungen sind absolut richtig. Vollkommen.Total. Keine Diskussion !!



> und wer nicht pvp machen will ist in aion falsch


Sicher ??


----------



## kicks (18. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Sicher ??



ja


----------



## Sheep_Of_Death (18. Oktober 2009)

> Sry, aber in WoW kannst du - mit Ausnahme von Classic WoW - *überall unbegrenzt lange* fliegen !! Wer so etwas in Aion erwartet, dürfte bitter entäuscht werden. Man kann damit leben, sicher, tu ich auch, aber man sollte schon ehrlich sein. Und nicht jeder will PVP machen und schon  gar nicht deswegen angemacht werden.



Du musst allerdings bei WoW auch für alles vom Mount absteigen und landen.
Du kannst im Flug nichts machen ausser es eben als Transportweg verwenden.
Bei AION kannst du im Flug kämpfen und auch farmen.


----------



## Kyragan (19. Oktober 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> und wer nicht pvp machen will ist in aion falsch


Wer kompetitives Kleingruppen-PvP a la WoW sucht(read: Arena, BGs) ist bei Aion sicherlich falsch. Wer aber große Schlachten im Stil von WAR und DAoC sucht, der ist bei Aion meiner Meinung nach goldrichtig. Die Balaur geben dem ganzen dann noch ne spielerisch innovative Würze.


----------



## Deadwool (19. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Sry, aber in WoW kannst du - mit Ausnahme von Classic WoW - *überall unbegrenzt lange* fliegen !! Wer so etwas in Aion erwartet, dürfte bitter entäuscht werden. Man kann damit leben, sicher, tu ich auch, aber man sollte schon ehrlich sein. Und nicht jeder will PVP machen und schon  gar nicht deswegen angemacht werden.


Das stimmt, aber man muss sehen dass fliegen in AION nicht als Mount gedacht ist, sondern als Fähigkeit. Es gibt keine Mounts in AION. Noch nicht, jedenfalls.
Man kann jedoch die Gleitfähigkeit welche überall einsetzbar ist mit etwas Übung dazu benutzen weite Strecken zurückzulegen. Das ist nicht nur praktisch weil man damit schneller unterwegs ist, sondern es macht auch richtig Spass.


----------



## Danf (19. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> War irgendwo in Altgard. Nur hab ich 3-4 Pflanzen vorher eben nichts bekommen und dann an einer Pflanze 2 Punkte. Das widerlegt die XP-Leisten-Theorie, wenn du mich fragst.



nein.

Du bekommst pro Pflanze/Vorkommen wie auch immer einen bestimmten prozentsatz an "ep", und dir ist folgendes passiert: du hasst einen skillpunkt bekommen, durch die "EP" und einen skillpunkt bekommen, weil du das Glueck hattest, einen "Rollover (so nennen wir das ganz liebevoll" zu erleben ^^. Das heisst du hasst angefangen zu sammeln, und die obere Leiste hat sich direckt gefuellt.

MFG
Danf

PS: bin im Ausland, hier sind Tastaturen mit "scharfem S" ausverkauft -.-.


----------



## Stancer (19. Oktober 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> PS: bin im Ausland, hier sind Tastaturen mit "scharfem S" ausverkauft -.-.



Willkommen im Club 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber : alt-225 = ß , alt-129 = ü , alt-132 = ä und alt-148 = ö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da fällt einem erst auf wie viele Umlaute man so benutzt !


----------



## Danf (19. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Fast schon zu viel arbeit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafric (19. Oktober 2009)

@Sammelskill:
Ich habe zwar nen recht tiefen Sammelskill, aber halte es ebenfalls für sehr wahrscheinlich, dass eine gewisse Pflanze/etcpp eine gewisse Menge "Berufs-EP" gibt, die eine versteckte Exp-Bar füllt. Da ich an ein und er derselben Pflanze einfach mal abgezählt habe, wie oft ich abbauen musste, um einen Skillpunkt zu bekommen, konnte man gut erkennen, dass es linear verlief. Erst warens immer genau 3x, dann wars einmal 4x abbauen, dann 3x, 4x, dann 3x.. dann irgendwann immer nur mit 4x.. usw. Ich weiss net, wie es in höheren Bereichen aussieht, aber ich halte es beim Abbauskill für sehr wahrscheinlich, dass je nach Stufe des Rohstoffes und des eigenen Skills man einfach den nächsten Skillpunkt erlevelt.

@Questen/Grinden:
Ab allerspätestens 35 wird man einen Großteil grinden müssen, oder lustige, wiederholbare Quests, die aufs selbe hinauslaufen, mit dem netten Nebeneffekt, dass man meist entweder Gold, Abysspunkte, Münzen oder Random-Scrolls bekommt.


@PvP:
Also in AION gibts auch Kleingruppen-PvP. Einzige, was meist geschieht ist, dass aus erst kleinen Gruppen nach einigen Minuten mittlere Gruppen und dann Schlachten werden ^^. Aber sonst kann man durchaus mit einer Gruppe in die Nähe der gegnerischen Questgeber fliegen und dort paar Leute hauen, bis man genug Gegenwehr hat.


Und ganz zum Schluss noch ein Wort zum Sonntag:
Auktionshäuser gibt es in AION nicht. Wurde hier gern und oft so bezeichnet, aber es sind einfach nur Verkaufsstände, sowie eine Verkaufsbörse. Wer mir zeigt, wie ich Gebote abgebe, der hat mich vom Gegenteil überzeugt und darf mit Teer und Federn anrücken.


----------



## Roy1971 (19. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man von WoW zu Aion welchselt.........

sollte man daran denken, dass man kein WoW 2 vor Augen hat.


----------



## Fox82 (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, warum hier einige Leute daher kommen und den TE blöd beleidigen! Ich finde seinen Thread an sich ganz interessant und es ist eine gute Idee hier quasi einen Thread zu erstellen, der mit Hilfe der ganzen Community als Diskussionsbasis benutzt werden kann und "Einsteigern" Hilfe bei den ersten Schritten bietet! Schade, dass das hier nicht angenommen wird und der Ton hier wieder ins "Alta, Learn 2 Play!" abdriftet! Wahnsinnig Erwachsene Community, da könnt ihr richtig Stolz sein!


----------



## Synti (19. Oktober 2009)

Fox82 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, warum hier einige Leute daher kommen und den TE blöd beleidigen! Ich finde seinen Thread an sich ganz interessant und es ist eine gute Idee hier quasi einen Thread zu erstellen, der mit Hilfe der ganzen Community als Diskussionsbasis benutzt werden kann und "Einsteigern" Hilfe bei den ersten Schritten bietet! Schade, dass das hier nicht angenommen wird und der Ton hier wieder ins "Alta, Learn 2 Play!" abdriftet! Wahnsinnig Erwachsene Community, da könnt ihr richtig Stolz sein!




ich finde das auch gut was der TE macht und sich auch die mühe gegeben hat. nichts desto trotz kann er mit einem level10 einblick
nicht den anspruch stellen, einen thread zur eröffnen, der aufzeigt was einen wow-spieler erwartet...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farodien (19. Oktober 2009)

Der ganze Threat ist komplett überflüssig und nicht vergleichbar, das ist als wenn ich schreibe eine Gurke ist lang und grün und die Banane lang und gelb dazu etwas gebogen.

Es kommt doch auf den Geschmack an und dieser ist immer subjektiv oder von finanzieller Beeinflussung gesteuert.

Alleine schon ein PVE (WoW) mit einem vorwiegend PVP (Aion) lastigem Spiel zu vergleichen ist absurd. Alleine der Flugvergleich hat mich schon eine ganze Sauerstoffflache gekostet so hab ich mich weggeworfen. 

Grinden musste ich noch nie bis Level 22 und die Berufe sind mal wieder eine bereicherung, anspruchvoll und effektiv, man kann sofort die ersten herstellbaren Items nutzen, dann das Critsystem bei der Herstellung super, aber wie immer will keiner was dafür tun aber alles haben. Bei WoW Gibt es 3-4 sinnvolle Produktionen aus allen Berufen, Taschen, Helikopter, Motorrad und ggf. die Munition für die Jäger.

Zur Grafik, letztens sagte mir jemand er wolle sich noch schnell bei WoW von seinen Gildenkollegen verabschieden, später sagte er er hätte ein Augenleiden gehabt nachdem er in WoW war, er wüsste garnicht wie er das all die Jahre überstanden hatte.

Die Vielfalt der Bereiche hängt wohl viel davon ab welche Fraktion man spielt Asmo sehr düster gehalten und Elo recht hell mit viel Vegetation, finde die gegenden aber sehr abwechslungsreich und gut gestaltet, das einzige was mich stört ist das alles etwas liniar gehalten ist bei dem vorankommen und klar die Welt erscheint etwas kleiner als die von WoW, aber diese ist im verhältnis zu EQ2 auch sehr winzig.

Naja wie auch immer, man sieht vergleiche ändern sich mit dem Blickwinkel des Betrachters und deshalb sollte jeder für sich die Erfahrungen sammeln. Im grunde genommen haben alle MMOGS ihr für und wider und das ist auch gut so, ansonsten müsste ich aufs essen verzichten.

In diesem Sinne...

Bis bald im Abyss

Edit: das beste was ich jemals in einem MMOG an Grafik gesehen habe sind die Charakteranimation wenn sie warten und dabei frieren, schwitzen , Fische fangen, den Sand rieseln lassen und diese sind sogar auf die Tageszeiten abgestimmt, so schwitzt man in der Wüste am Tag und in der Nacht hat man einen kühlen Atem in der Wüste, genauso wie das Hitzeflimmern oder die Spiegelungen auf Eis. Das sind in meinen Augen grafische Meisterleistungen.


----------



## Zafric (19. Oktober 2009)

Ja, aber man könnte ja konstruktive Beiträge dazu schreiben und ihn berichtigen, ohne ihm zu sagen, er solle die Fresse halten.
Der Thread an sich ist meiner Meinung nach extrem sinnvoll und erspart uns viele weitere Threads der Art "Will von WoW wechseln, soll ich?".

Änder einfach deinen Text mit den Angaben, die dazu konstruktiv gemacht wurden (z.b. Erholungs-Exp ab lvl 20, was +30% Ep entspricht, etc) und schon kann man hier auf den Thread bei besagten Anfragen verweisen.


----------



## Klaus76 (19. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Und ganz zum Schluss noch ein Wort zum Sonntag:
> Auktionshäuser gibt es in AION nicht. Wurde hier gern und oft so bezeichnet, aber es sind einfach nur Verkaufsstände, sowie eine Verkaufsbörse. Wer mir zeigt, wie ich Gebote abgebe, der hat mich vom Gegenteil überzeugt und darf mit Teer und Federn anrücken.



*Teer und Federn sucht*

natürlich gibts Auctionshäuser, man kann zwar nur 10 (?) Positionen reinstellen, aber es gibt sie. Es sind die Shogu mit der Bezeichnung "Handelagent".


----------



## Zafric (19. Oktober 2009)

Klaus76 schrieb:


> *Teer und Federn sucht*
> 
> natürlich gibts Auctionshäuser, man kann zwar nur 10 (?) Positionen reinstellen, aber es gibt sie. Es sind die Shogu mit der Bezeichnung "Handelagent".




Und da erklärste mir nun, wie du eine "Auktion" startest und keinen Festpreis reinsetzt.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (19. Oktober 2009)

Klaus76 schrieb:


> *Teer und Federn sucht*
> 
> natürlich gibts Auctionshäuser, man kann zwar nur 10 (?) Positionen reinstellen, aber es gibt sie. Es sind die Shogu mit der Bezeichnung "Handelagent".


Er meint damit dass Die vermeindlichen Auktionshäuser nicht Autktionshäuser heißen, wie du auch gesagt hast oder bin ich da auf der falschen Spur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Zafric (19. Oktober 2009)

Nein ich meine, dass man dort keine Auktionen erstellen kann. Man kann nur zu Festpreisen verkaufen, aber nicht über Gebote ersteigern. Heisst für mich, dass es einfach ein zentraler Verkaufsstand ist.


----------



## Synti (19. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Nein ich meine, dass man dort keine Auktionen erstellen kann. Man kann nur zu Festpreisen verkaufen, aber nicht über Gebote ersteigern. Heisst für mich, dass es einfach ein zentraler Verkaufsstand ist.




also da hat er ja mal nicht ganz unrecht...


----------



## Roy1971 (19. Oktober 2009)

Auktionshäuser sind es wirklich nicht. Ich kann zwar Items/Mats zum Festpreis verkaufen, aber ne Auktion mit nem Startpreis, auf das geboten wird, gibts nicht.


----------



## Klaus76 (19. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Und da erklärste mir nun, wie du eine "Auktion" startest und keinen Festpreis reinsetzt.



ich wollte damit lediglich sagen, dass es nicht nur die Spielerstände gibt, sondern auch eine Art Auktionshaus. Wenn Du Dich so auf den Begriff Auktion verbeisst, dann kannst sie ja auch Broker oder Handelsagenten nennen.

Fakt ist, man muss nicht einen Playershop eröffnen und den PC stundenlang (was jetzt eh netmehr geht) laufen lassen musste, um was zu verkaufen, sondern kanns wo einstellen und off gehn bzw. weiterleveln.


----------



## Danf (19. Oktober 2009)

WoW AH - Ebay

Aion, Verkaufsstelle - Amazon

.


----------



## Zafric (19. Oktober 2009)

Klaus76 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, man muss nicht einen Playershop eröffnen und den PC stundenlang (was jetzt eh netmehr geht) laufen lassen musste, um was zu verkaufen, sondern kanns wo einstellen und off gehn bzw. weiterleveln.




Fakt ist: Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet.


----------



## Klotzi (19. Oktober 2009)

ich hab jetzt nich dehn ganzen Thread gelesen und weiss nich obs schon erwähnt wurde aber, HÖRT AUF WOW UND AION ZU VERGLEICHEN!!!

man kann Aion genauso wenig mit wow vergleichen wie HDRO oder WAR usw.
ich hab bereits diese MMO´s gespielt und man kann keins mit dem anderen vergleichen.......

lasst es einfach es wird immer Flamer geben mit dem typischen das iss kake und das iss besser und wisst ihr warum? -

- WEIL JEDES MMORPG EIN ANDERES SPIEL IST (und ja es gibt immer ähnlichkeiten, liegt aber daran das es ein mmo iss)
habt spass an dem was ihr spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (19. Oktober 2009)

Klotzi schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt nich dehn ganzen Thread gelesen und weiss nich obs schon erwähnt wurde aber, HÖRT AUF WOW UND AION ZU VERGLEICHEN!!!
> 
> man kann Aion genauso wenig mit wow vergleichen wie HDRO oder WAR usw.
> ich hab bereits diese MMO´s gespielt und man kann keins mit dem anderen vergleichen.......
> ...



Ähm wir waren gerade beim Thema "vermeindliches Aktionshaus" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klotzi (19. Oktober 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Ähm wir waren gerade beim Thema "vermeindliches Aktionshaus"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und ich beim Titel des Threads^^


----------



## Danf (19. Oktober 2009)

Klaus76 schrieb:


> ich wollte damit lediglich sagen, dass es nicht nur die Spielerstände gibt, sondern auch eine Art Auktionshaus. Wenn Du Dich so auf den Begriff Auktion verbeisst, dann kannst sie ja auch Broker oder Handelsagenten nennen.
> 
> Fakt ist, man muss nicht einen Playershop eröffnen und den PC stundenlang (was jetzt eh netmehr geht) laufen lassen musste, um was zu verkaufen, sondern kanns wo einstellen und off gehn bzw. weiterleveln.



herrgottnochmal, das hat er nicht gesagt. erst lesen, dann denken, dann schreiben, adnn nochmal nachdenken, nachgucken was man geschrieben aht und wieder loeschen.

Fakt:

Esgibt KEIN KEIN KEIN Ah in Aion.

Broker verkaufen zuegs zum festgelegtem preis.
Und der private Laden is ebenfalls kein Ah, da man dort AUCH zu ferstpreisen verkauft, aber der Kaeufer dich aussuchen kann wv von den Gegenstaenden er kaufen moechte.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (19. Oktober 2009)

Klotzi schrieb:


> und ich beim Titel des Threads^^



Von dem gerade ein Zweig diskutiert wird, wo es nicht um einen vergleich geht, wodurch du den post 1-2 seiten vorher hättest machen können   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: ich sehe schon wie du was gegen schreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klotzi (19. Oktober 2009)

hatte da aber noch nicht die meine Meinung zum Thread zu äussern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: so ein Mist war zu langsam


----------



## Yoosh (19. Oktober 2009)

Fakt ist: Der TE hat lediglich die Dinge aus seiner Sicht dargestellt,ganz aus seinem persönlichen Blickwinkel heraus, inklusive seiner bis dahin gemachten Erfahrung mit dem Spiel. Das man damit vielleicht bei anderen "aneckt" ist nichts ungewöhnliches und manchmal sogar gewollt. 
Aber wenn ich die Diskussion hier so verfolge...machen das ja alle anderen genau so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier betrachtet jeder gewisse Umstände ganz nach seinem persönlichen Gusto (z.B. für die einen ist es ein Auktionshaus...und für die anderen, weil dort keine Gebote abgegeben werden dürfen, eben nicht..) ;-D 

Meine persönliche Meinung: Online-Spiele zu vergleichen ist müßig, gerade im Vergleich zum online Veteranen WoW gibt das nur Endlosdiskussionen. Das einzige was AION und WoW gemeinsam haben ist der Umstand das beides online-Rollenspiele sind! 

Was ich zur Zeit zocke?
/Ironie on
Natürlich HdRo, das schlägt alles andere eh´um längen....
/Ironie off

Greets
Y.


----------



## Kalikas (19. Oktober 2009)

wenn man von Thunfisch auf Rinderfleisch wechselt worauf man sich da einlässt?:

Letztendlich ist das Geschmacksache ,also guten Hunger!

@Te : Die Idee ist gut, aber dein Mangel an Erfahrung ist nicht dafür Gedacht so ein Thread zu erstellen, man muss/sollte alle Blickwinkel betrachten, da Du aber kein High End char hast ,steht das ausser Frage.

Das gleiche gilt für die ganzen Zeitschriften.


----------



## Stancer (19. Oktober 2009)

WoW ein Online-Veteran ?

Ich betrachte eher Ultima Online mit 12 Jahren als Online Veteran. Aber auch gleichzeitig als Pionier !


----------



## Kalikas (19. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> WoW ein Online-Veteran ?
> 
> Ich betrachte eher Ultima Online mit 12 Jahren als Online Veteran. Aber auch gleichzeitig als Pionier !



Naja das wissen die meisten leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW ist Gott für die.


----------



## Unitedbaal (19. Oktober 2009)

also ich hab das jetzt ned alles so genau durchgelesen aber is ja auch egal... man findet den größten schmarn eigentlich schon in seinem ersten post.

"sterben wird in AION hart bestraft" ROFL

du hast glaub ich noch keinen lv99 hardcore ladder charakter in diablo2 LOD gehabt Kolege...

dort heist es nämlich tot ist tot und bleibt für immer tot.

davon abgesehen hab ich aion nur kurtz gespielt und ich bin der meinung das es mal so gut wie gar nichts mit wow zu tun hat den solche spielcharakteristika wie in wow giebt es so ziemlich in allen mmo´s.

darüberhinaus giebt es nur noch zu sagen nerf patch 3.3 und NERF endlich wer mal dudu´s


----------



## Lanatir (19. Oktober 2009)

Unitedbaal schrieb:


> also ich hab das jetzt ned alles so genau durchgelesen aber is ja auch egal... man findet den größten schmarn eigentlich schon in seinem ersten post.
> 
> "sterben wird in AION hart bestraft" ROFL
> 
> ...


Und du glaubst jetzt ernsthaft das Diablo 2 ein mmorpg ist?


----------



## Fox82 (19. Oktober 2009)

Danke Baal für deinen Beitrag ohne den ganzen Thread gelesen zu haben!

Ich finde ein Buch auch ziemlich scheiße wenn das Cover schon beschissen aussieht...oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Yoosh (19. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> WoW ein Online-Veteran ?
> 
> Ich betrachte eher Ultima Online mit 12 Jahren als Online Veteran. Aber auch gleichzeitig als Pionier !




du hast natürlich vollkommen  recht, aber wie bereits schon vor mir jemand geschrieben hat....viele kennen UO nicht (wirklich) :-)


----------



## Kyragan (19. Oktober 2009)

DAoC nich vergessen.


----------



## Zypyratus (19. Oktober 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Ich versuch mal mich nicht auf dein Niveau herablassen zu müssen...aber sehr konstruktiv bist du nicht oder?Geschmäker sind wohl zu 100% subjektiv und man muss nicht ignorant (ja so heisst das auf Deutsch Herr Möchtegern oder für dich extra auf englisch- Mr.Wannabe)sein um zu erkennen das nahezu alles gleich ausschaut.
> 
> Also,was in meinem oben vorangegangen Beitrag würdest du als Ignorant bezeichnen?Das ich ein Fanboy von einem anderen Game bin und nicht nach deiner "Schnut" quassel?....



Fängste an von Niveau zu sprechen , ich geb zu ich verhalt mich nicht Rümlich aber ich hab zum Review noch auf der ersten Seite etwas Nachgereicht und warum ich eben "Thx 4 Ignorance" geschrieben habe ist eben der Aspekt das bei den Elyos beispielsweise Poeta stinknormaler Wald ist , Eltnen Urwald + Wüste während bei den Asmodiern beispielsweise Morheim alles ziemlich voller Schnee ist.
Es gibt durchaus verschiedene Umgebungen.

Geschmäker sind 100 % Subjektiv ja aber ich versuche eigentlich Objektiv zu bleiben und was ich hier über Aion hör hat es das einfach nicht verdient Basta! - Wenn du jetzt kommst damit das ich ein Fanboy bin dann überleg mal genau.

WoW hat auch viel Kritik das es einstecken muss eigentlich garnicht verdient weil es nur Subjektiv ist - Und so gehts mit jedem anderen Spiel weiter.
Und wieso kommst du mit >Möchtegern< ? Das kenn ich noch aus meiner Schulzeit wo das Wort in Mode gekommen war. Ich bin kein Möchtegern ich wüsste auch garnicht in welche Richtung.

Ich hab nur keine Lust für andere mitdenken zu müssen die einfach mal ihre Total unqualifizierte Subjektive Meinung rausposaunen. Ich sag auch nichts über Gebiete ab Stufe 40 , über das Endgame oder Langzeitmotivation oder PvP eben weil ich auch nur geringe Erfahrungen damit habe und dann kommen hier welche "Sieht alles Gleich aus".

Und das Stimmt einfach nicht ! Subjektiv betrachtet kommt das schon hin - Ist schliesslich alles die gleiche Engine.

Vielleicht solltest du anfangen zu denken bevor du gleich auf dem Niveau rummeckerst - Wie bereits erwähnt ich hab mich auch nicht rühmlich verhalten aber es nervt halt wenn man für andere mitdenken muss.

Edit : Deine Statements waren übrigens nicht sehr Niveauvoll wenn du nun sagst herablassen auf meine Stufe bedeutet das ja das des dein normales Niveau war und da kann ich jetzt mal Arrogant sagen ...
Ach vergiss es einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hekka (19. Oktober 2009)

Hehe ihr seit schon eine Truppe, wie kann man sich so zerfetzen weil jemand einen Thread erstellt und seinen ersten Eindruck bis zu dem LVL was er gespielt hier postet?!

Warum fügt ihr den PVP - Teil der hier einigen fehlt nicht hinzu oder verbessert den Threadsteller einfach mit einigen Sachen die eurer Meinung anders sind!

6 geballte Seiten Beleidigungen und schimpfen, einsame Spitze! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raj88 (19. Oktober 2009)

Yoosh schrieb:


> du hast natürlich vollkommen  recht, aber wie bereits schon vor mir jemand geschrieben hat....viele kennen UO nicht (wirklich) :-)



Mit UO waren MMO´s ein Nischenprodukt. Erst mit WoW blühte die MMO Szene richtig auf. Deswegen zählt für viele, auch für mich das MMO Zeitalter erst ab "WoW!" Der Rest vor WoW zählt höchstens als "Vorbau" in diesem Genre.


----------



## Mikehoof (19. Oktober 2009)

> 6 geballte Seiten Beleidigungen und schimpfen, einsame Spitze!



Jeder Thread mit WoW in der Titelzeile muß unweigerlich mit Beleidigungen enden. So will es das MMO Gesetz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danf (19. Oktober 2009)

Hekka schrieb:


> Hehe ihr seit schon eine Truppe, wie kann man sich so zerfetzen weil jemand einen Thread erstellt und seinen ersten Eindruck bis zu dem LVL was er gespielt hier postet?!
> 
> Warum fügt ihr den PVP - Teil der hier einigen fehlt nicht hinzu oder verbessert den Threadsteller einfach mit einigen Sachen die eurer Meinung anders sind!
> 
> ...



in einer ging es um das nicht vorhanden Auktionshaus, allerdings wurde diese, recht interessant Diskussion durch einen Post aus einem anderen Themenbereich niedergewaelzt -.-

.


----------



## La Saint (19. Oktober 2009)

Hekka schrieb:


> Hehe ihr seit schon eine Truppe, wie kann man sich so zerfetzen weil jemand einen Thread erstellt und seinen ersten Eindruck bis zu dem LVL was er gespielt hier postet?!
> 
> Warum fügt ihr den PVP - Teil der hier einigen fehlt nicht hinzu oder verbessert den Threadsteller einfach mit einigen Sachen die eurer Meinung anders sind!
> 
> ...



Tja, das ist schon erschreckend. Hier hängen offensichtlich die selben Leute rum wie im WoW-Forum. Selbst nicht in der Lage sein etwas Nützliches ins Forum zu schreiben, aber die große Lippe schwingen. 

@TE
Danke für den Review. Ich habe eine Information erhalten, die ich vorher nicht hatte, nämlich das Mobs über meinem Level weniger XP bringen statt mehr. Damit war der Review für mich nützlicher als die anschließenden 6 Seiten Gelaber der sogenannten Experten.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## evalux (19. Oktober 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Jeder Thread mit WoW in der Titelzeile muß unweigerlich mit Beleidigungen enden. So will es das MMO Gesetz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign....leider....


----------



## Arakon79 (19. Oktober 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> du kannst zwar in wow bc/wotlk überall fliegen *ABER *du musst dafür ersteinmal bezahlen und kannst dies erst mit 70(bc) bzw. 77(wotlk) machen.



Falsch! 60 (bc) bzw. 68 (wotlk)! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (19. Oktober 2009)

Aber das erst seit dem neustem Patch, damit wird das Leveln noch einfacher!


----------



## Zafric (19. Oktober 2009)

La schrieb:


> @TE
> Danke für den Review. Ich habe eine Information erhalten, die ich vorher nicht hatte, nämlich das Mobs über meinem Level weniger XP bringen statt mehr.




Das ist soweit ich weiss auch nicht ganz korrekt. Glaube 2 Level über einem bekommt man noch mehr ep, als auf dem selben Level. Erst dann fällt die Ep wieder. Meine es auch irgendwo nachgelesen zu haben, aber weiss net mehr wo.

Hier Stats-Guide (Übersetzt) kann man z.b. sehen, dass angeblich die Ep sogar immer steigt, was ebenfalls nicht richtig ist. Definitiv bekomme ich aber für einen 39er Mob mehr Ep als für einen 38er und ich bin Level 38. Allerdings wars auf 36 so, dass wir in ner Gruppe KaidanHq waren und die 40er Elite einem 39er mehr Ep brachten als mir mit 36. Also wie genau die Schwelle ist, kann ich nicht sagen, aber pauschal zu sagen, dass es weniger für höheres Level gibt ist falsch.


----------



## Metadron72 (19. Oktober 2009)

La schrieb:


> Tja, das ist schon erschreckend. Hier hängen offensichtlich die selben Leute rum wie im WoW-Forum. Selbst nicht in der Lage sein etwas Nützliches ins Forum zu schreiben, aber die große Lippe schwingen.
> 
> @TE
> Danke für den Review. Ich habe eine Information erhalten, die ich vorher nicht hatte, nämlich das Mobs über meinem Level weniger XP bringen statt mehr. Damit war der Review für mich nützlicher als die anschließenden 6 Seiten Gelaber der sogenannten Experten.
> ...



kann ich so nur unterschreiben...danke für den thread und @rest *peinlich*


----------



## Doomsta (19. Oktober 2009)

Fox82 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, warum hier einige Leute daher kommen und den TE blöd beleidigen! Ich finde seinen Thread an sich ganz interessant und es ist eine gute Idee hier quasi einen Thread zu erstellen, der mit Hilfe der ganzen Community als Diskussionsbasis benutzt werden kann und "Einsteigern" Hilfe bei den ersten Schritten bietet! Schade, dass das hier nicht angenommen wird und der Ton hier wieder ins "Alta, Learn 2 Play!" abdriftet! Wahnsinnig Erwachsene Community, da könnt ihr richtig Stolz sein!


 Auch du begreifst anscheinend nicht das hier lediglich unwarheiten verbreitet worden sind. Diese UNwarheiten richtig zustellen hat nichts mit beledigen zu tun.


----------



## Stancer (19. Oktober 2009)

Raj88 schrieb:


> Mit UO waren MMO´s ein Nischenprodukt. Erst mit WoW blühte die MMO Szene richtig auf. Deswegen zählt für viele, auch für mich das MMO Zeitalter erst ab "WoW!" Der Rest vor WoW zählt höchstens als "Vorbau" in diesem Genre.



Genau ... WoW der Erfinder des Genres.... man kann sich natürlich alles zurecht legen.

Mit WoW blühte die Szene nicht auf, sondern sie wurde zerstört !!! WoW hat eher ein neues Genre erschaffen : Das "HacknSlay-Ego-Shooter-MMO(RPG)" !
Glaubst du allen ernstes ohne WoW würde es heute keine MMORPG geben ???


----------



## Unitedbaal (19. Oktober 2009)

@ fix82 ja da hast du recht aber wenn ich mirr ein buch kaufen möchte blätere ich darin herum und lese ein paar abschnitte und lese auch nicht das ganze buch.

aber egal

ich wollte nur meine meinung sagen die da lautet das aion ein eigenes spiel ist, dass ich zwar nur kurtz gespielt habe (prebeta/beta und bischen releas), aber ich es trotzdem gut finde.

@ lanatir

desweiteren habt ihr recht diablo 2+lod ist jetzt ned unbedingt ein mmo aber es einer der vorreiter von mmo´s.

aber mal davon abgesehen lanatir ich glaube du hast noch nie diablo2+lod hardcore ladder gespielt.

 mir ist es eher um den tot von chars gegangen der angeblich hart bestraft wird bei aion. ja ok lol hast recht es ist ein fernost spiel da kostet das sterben unmassen an geld (Kina/Gold/Credits... wie auch immer) LOL!!!

trotzdem

DIABLO2+LOD HC LV99 tot ist tot und bleibt für immer tot inclusive gold weg gear weg. Um es mal so auszudrücken den Char hast du dann LÖSCHEN können und ned mehr! das ist hart


----------



## evalux (19. Oktober 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Auch du begreifst anscheinend nicht das hier lediglich unwarheiten verbreitet worden sind. Diese UNwarheiten richtig zustellen hat nichts mit beledigen zu tun.


Zu sagen der Thread sei komplett überflüssig weil das mit dem Fliegen ja ganz richtig so sei, obwohl ich das nie bestritten habe, ist aber auch keine Richtigstellung für mich.

Überhaupt diese ganzen "level 10 review"-Bemerkungen: selbst wenns stimmt, na und ?? Jeder fängt irgendwann mal an und muss erstmal auf Stufe 10. Das hier ist kein allumfassender Review, sondern nur eine kurze Zusammenfassung der Unterschiede. Es gibt Leute, denen das durchaus was nützt. Für die mach ich das und weil ich selbst gerne so einen Post gelesen hätte.


----------



## Firun (19. Oktober 2009)

Kritisieren ist schon sehr einfach geworden, niemand schreibt eine Verbesserung des eigentlichen Themas, es wird nur zerissen und nieder gemacht, bitte schließt diesen Scherbenhaufen dessen Grundidee in meinen Augen schon sehr Nobel war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (19. Oktober 2009)

La schrieb:


> Tja, das ist schon erschreckend. Hier hängen offensichtlich die selben Leute rum wie im WoW-Forum. Selbst nicht in der Lage sein etwas Nützliches ins Forum zu schreiben, aber die große Lippe schwingen.
> 
> @TE
> Danke für den Review. Ich habe eine Information erhalten, die ich vorher nicht hatte, nämlich das Mobs über meinem Level weniger XP bringen statt mehr. Damit war der Review für mich nützlicher als die anschließenden 6 Seiten Gelaber der sogenannten Experten.
> ...



da erinnere ich dich gerne an deine vielen unnützen kommentare im aoc-unterforum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nun sind halt einige wow-spieler hier die aion so toll finden wie du aoc.
recht nervig wenn man das spiel selbst ganz gerne spielt oder?

naja egal - darf man fragen auf welchem sever du hier spielst und auf welcher seite?


----------



## Chaz0r (19. Oktober 2009)

So, da ich auch ne ganze Zeit lang WoW gespielt habe poste ich hier auch mal meine Eindrücke. Wegen dieser ollen Diskussion nochmal vorweg: Das ganze sind meine bisherigen (ich bin erst Level 22), persönlichen Eindrücke!

Grafik/Engine:

Größtenteils finde ich die Grafik sehr gelungen. Die Charakter- und Rüstungsmodelle sehen spitzenklasse aus. Dass AION auf der Cryengine 1 basiert, ist meiner Meinung nach unverkennbar. Es sieht im Großen und Ganzen sehr gut aus. An manchen Stellen sind die Texturen etwas matschig, dies stört mich jedodoch im Gesamtpacket wenig.
Die Engine ist größtenteils auch ganz gut programmiert. Im Gegensatz zu Warhammer oder Runes of Magic ist das Verhältnis Grafik-Performance bisher ganz gut gewesen. Wie es im Mass-PvP aussieht kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Die Welt scheint bisher sehr liebevoll gestaltet zu sein und übertrifft von dem, das ich bisher gesehen hab noch den Detailgrad von WoW. (Nein, wie es im Abyss aussieht weiß ich noch nicht).


Leveln/Quests:

Die Quests sind zu vergleichen mit denen aus WoW Classic. Sammle dies, bringe das zu dem, töte das. Erfüllen ihren Zweck, sind aber nichts besonderes. Ausnahmen davon sind die Kampagnen Quests, welche die Storys vorantreiben und auch mit Videosequenzen vollgespickt sind. Diese Quests finde ich absolut grandios und suchen meiner Meinung nach im MMORPG-Genre ihres gleichen.
Grinden musste ich bisher nicht (Level 22) und ich habe noch verdammt viele Quests offen. Ich habe öfter gehört, dass so zwische 25 und 30 grinden jedoch unvermeidlich wird. Dies bezüglich werde ich mich mal überraschen lassen. Vielleicht gibts ja bis ich da angekommen bin auch den Patch, indem die Questerfahrung angepasst wird.

Crafting: 

Das Crafting ist komplexer als in WoW. Die Leute, die nur nebenbei craften, werden damit nicht wirklich ihre Freude haben. Alle die craften, weils ihnen Spass macht, werden wohl besser damit bedient sein, als in WoW.

Handel:

Zum einen gibt es ein Auktionshaus, welches im Prinzip genau so fungiert wie in WoW. Zusätzlich gibt es aber auch fliegende Händler, was aus den asiatischen MMOs übernommen wurde. Man kann also quasi überall sein eigenes kleines Auktionshaus aufstellen.

Reise/Flug:

Zum einen gibt es Teleporter-NPCs. Diese bringen einen in die "Hauptfestungen" der Gebiete. Innerhalb der Gebiete gibt es Flugrouten, welche ähnlich denen in WoW sind.
Mounts gibt es bisher keine, würde mich aber freuen, wenn sie implementiert werden. Man kommt durch gleiten zwar auch relativ zügig voran, aber ein Ersatz für ein Mount ist es nicht (vor allem, da die Flugzeit begrenzt ist).
Der Flug selbst ist eine Fähigkeit und kein Fotbewegungsmittel. Es macht die PvP-Kämpfe sehr viel interessanter, da man auch auf mögliche Höhenaktivitäten gefasst sein muss. Fliegen kann man ausserhalb des Abyss nur wenig, was meiner Meinung nach aber auch Ok ist.

Todesstrafe:

Die Todesstrafe ist meiner Meinung nach nicht schlimmer als in WoW. Ob ich mir nun Erfahrung zurückkaufen muss oder Repkosten wie in WoW hab, ist Jacke wie Hose. Die Höhe des Preises finde ich auch nicht allzuschlimm, das hat man schnell wieder rein. Der Debuff ist meiner Meinung nach nicht schlimm. Da kann ich auch warten, bis er vorbei ist.
Nervig finde ich jedoch, dass man immer an seinen Bindepunkt geportet wird. Friedhöfe wie in WoW, oder HdRO fände ich weitaus besser.


----------



## Zafric (19. Oktober 2009)

Chaz0r schrieb:


> Zum einen gibt es ein Auktionshaus, welches im Prinzip genau so fungiert wie in WoW. Zusätzlich gibt es aber auch fliegende Händler, was aus den asiatischen MMOs übernommen wurde. Man kann also quasi überall sein eigenes kleines Auktionshaus aufstellen.



Leider gibts immer noch keine AUKTIONshäuser, sondern Broker oder eigene kleine Lädchen. Ja da bin ich pingelig, wenn wir uns vor 2 Seiten darüber schonmal unterhalten haben ^^.



> Die Todesstrafe ist meiner Meinung nach nicht schlimmer als in WoW. Ob ich mir nun Erfahrung zurückkaufen muss oder Repkosten wie in WoW hab, ist Jacke wie Hose.



Wers net weiss: Man kann seine EP nicht ganz zurückkaufen. Man verliert 3% EP und kann 2% davon zurückkaufen. Mehr als 25% zum zurückkaufen kann man nicht ansammeln, ab da verliert man die 3% ganz. Wer also mal versuchen will nen ganzes Level anzusparen, um dann 1 Level einfach nur zu kaufen..> Nicht tuen, wird schwer ^^

Zum Thema fliegen: Wenn man seine Flugzeit, sagen wir mal auf 2 Min gepusht hat durch die 40er Flügel und nen Stapel 48sek Flugtränke dabei hat. , hat man eine ziemlich lange Flugzeit und spätestens im Abyss ist Fliegen auch Fortbewegungsmittel, da man sonst eh net von Scherbe zu Scherbe kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Sonst stimme ich dir aber bei deinen Meinungen zu und mir gefallen die Kampagnenquests ebenfalls sau gut, aber crafting ist mir persönlich zu aufwendig ^^


----------



## nirvanager1 (19. Oktober 2009)

Yoosh schrieb:


> Was ich zur Zeit zocke?
> /Ironie on
> Natürlich HdRo, das schlägt alles andere eh´um längen....
> /Ironie off



Naja ich werd nach WoW-HdRO-WoW-Aion wieder zu HdRO zurück gehen

Wieso HdRO:

 Grund 1: WoW Community is zum kotzen und nach 3 jahren is es ausgelutscht

 Grund 2: bin lvl 46 (in Aion) jez und ich hab echt 0 Plan wie es mit 50 anders sein wird....
             Abyss-Punkte farmen tag ein tag aus....gut pvp is echt cool in Aion ich liebe es sogar
            aber für mich zu wenig abwechslungsreich.. aber durch Aion kam ich auf RP darum ->

Grund 3: HdRO bietet einfach die perfekte Umgebung für RP also werd ich mein 42 Jäger wieder
            ausgraben und mal schaun ob ich wieder Spaß daran finde

Wünsche aber euch allen noch extrem viel Spaß in Aion is echt n klasse Spiel!

Mögen die Elyos am Anblick der Asmodier erzittern!!

Blut für Blut!


----------



## Synti (19. Oktober 2009)

was ich etwas vermisse aus wow, wären so kleine bg`s... wo man kurz mal reinrutscht und etwas pvp macht.
zur abwechslung ganz nett... weil ich derzeit im abyss nie bzw. ganz selten zu einer 1:1 oder 1:2 situation komme.


----------



## Æzørt (19. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> weil ich derzeit im abyss nie bzw. ganz selten zu einer 1:1 oder 1:2 situation komme.


 ich finde abbys is meistens so was wie 6:1


----------



## Stancer (20. Oktober 2009)

Naja wenn ich wegen Quests allein im Abyss unterwegs bin isses meistens so :

A : Ich sehe einen einzelnen Gegner, greife ihn an und er entpuppt sich als 10 Level höher und killt mich mit 2 Schlägen

B : Ich sehe einen einzelnen Gegner, meide ihn wegen A und folger meiner Quest. Beim Questmob kommt dann besagter vorher gesehener Feind und erwischt mich im Kampf mit einem Mob. Er entpuppt sich als 1-2 Level schwächer aber durch den Mob killt er mich.

C : Ich sehe einen einzelnen Gegner, den gleichen wie in B und greife ihn diesmal voll aufgefrischt an. Hab ich ihn dann auf 20% habe kommen 5 seiner Freunde um die Ecke, vornehmlich Spieler des Typs A und killen mich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (20. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich wegen Quests allein im Abyss unterwegs bin isses meistens so :
> 
> A : Ich sehe einen einzelnen Gegner, greife ihn an und er entpuppt sich als 10 Level höher und killt mich mit 2 Schlägen
> 
> ...




jau und man gar nicht richtig üben und auch nicht unter "fairen" umständen fighten.
bisher wurde ich regelrecht durch rumtreibende banden aufgerieben...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raj88 (20. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Genau ... WoW der Erfinder des Genres.... man kann sich natürlich alles zurecht legen.
> 
> Mit WoW blühte die Szene nicht auf, sondern sie wurde zerstört !!! WoW hat eher ein neues Genre erschaffen : Das "HacknSlay-Ego-Shooter-MMO(RPG)" !
> Glaubst du allen ernstes ohne WoW würde es heute keine MMORPG geben ???



Die MMO´s würde es zumindest nicht in diesen Ausmaß geben. Viele Spieler sind durch WoW überhaupt erst zu einer MMO Zielgruppe geworden. Kein einziges Produkt hat mehr für dieses Genre getan als WoW. Sry, als WoW Hasser kannst du diese Tatsache vielleicht nicht aktzeptiern, aber es ist nunmal so wie es ist. Keine Ahnung wie du zu solchen Anschuldigungen kommst, aber ich denke man braucht dich nicht all zu ernst zu nehmen da du nicht mehr als blinden unbegründeten Hass zeigst.


----------



## Lanatir (20. Oktober 2009)

Raj88 schrieb:


> Die MMO´s würde es zumindest nicht in diesen Ausmaß geben. Viele Spieler sind durch WoW überhaupt erst zu einer MMO Zielgruppe geworden. Kein einziges Produkt hat mehr für dieses Genre getan als WoW. Sry, als WoW Hasser kannst du diese Tatsache vielleicht nicht aktzeptiern, aber es ist nunmal so wie es ist. Keine Ahnung wie du zu solchen Anschuldigungen kommst, aber ich denke man braucht dich nicht all zu ernst zu nehmen da du nicht mehr als blinden unbegründeten Hass zeigst.


Also...ähm...ich würde mal behaupten das Ultima Online, Everquest 1 und DAOC jeweils deutlich mehr für das Genre MMORPG getan haben als WOW. Alles was du heute in WOW siehst wurde irgendwann von einem dieser mmos kopiert. WOW hat das ganze nur einer grösseren Spielergruppe eröffnet, weil es das ganze casualfreundlich verpackt hat.


----------



## Raj88 (20. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> WOW hat das ganze nur einer grösseren Spielergruppe eröffnet, weil es das ganze casualfreundlich verpackt hat.



Dem kann ich schlicht und ergreifend nicht zustimmen. WoW hatte schon bereits zu Classic Zeiten seine 8 Millionen, obwohl es damals kein Casual Spiel war. Und so leid es mir tut...




Lanatir schrieb:


> Also...ähm...ich würde mal behaupten das Ultima Online, Everquest 1 und DAOC jeweils deutlich mehr für das Genre MMORPG getan haben als WOW. Alles was du heute in WOW siehst wurde irgendwann von einem dieser mmos kopiert.



...es war nicht davon die Rede, dass WoW das MMORPG erfunden hat. Es hat das Genre nur auf eine neue Demension gebracht. Und somit kam der Kult "MMORPG" erst mit diesem Spiel und nicht mit UO, EQ1 oder DAOC...


----------



## Deadwool (20. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> jau und man gar nicht richtig üben und auch nicht unter "fairen" umständen fighten.
> bisher wurde ich regelrecht durch rumtreibende banden aufgerieben...
> 
> 
> ...


Auch den Umgang mit "unfairen" Situationen kann man üben.
Fang mit dem Schärfen deiner Wahrnehmung an. Erkenne frühzeitig wenn Gegner in der Nähe sind. zb durch die roten Punkte auf  der Minimap (Die der Spieler erscheinen da etwas grösser als die Mobs). Und beobachte den Kampflog. Nahe Gegner hinterlassen automatisch Einträge. Dann analysiere die Kämpfe und finde die Schwachpunkte der gegnerischen Klassen. Entwickle Strategien. Irgendwann wirst du dich in solchen Situationen retten oder zur Wehr setzen können. 

Früher war ich ein richtiger PVP Muffel. Mittlerweile bin ich zwar immer noch mehr PVE'ler, aber ich habe durchaus gefallen gefunden am PVP. Ich fliege nachts manchmal stundenlang durch den Abyss. Manchmal zum questen, manchmal auf der Suche nach Geplänkel oder spontanen Raids. Manchmal einfach nur um die sphärische Musik zu geniessen.


----------



## Synti (20. Oktober 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Auch den Umgang mit "unfairen" Situationen kann man üben.
> Fang mit dem Schärfen deiner Wahrnehmung an. Erkenne frühzeitig wenn Gegner in der Nähe sind. zb durch die roten Punkte auf der Minimap (Die der Spieler erscheinen da etwas grösser als die Mobs).




das mit den dickeren roten punkten ist ein guter hinweis, thx.. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (20. Oktober 2009)

Raj88 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich schlicht und ergreifend nicht zustimmen. WoW hatte schon bereits zu Classic Zeiten seine 8 Millionen, obwohl es damals kein Casual Spiel war. Und so leid es mir tut...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da würde ich mir dann aber mal die Aussagen von Blizzard vor der veröffentlichung des Spiels ansehen. Da war sehr häufig die Rede von 'wir machen das mmo für den Gelegenheitsspieler salonfähig'. Und im Gegensatz zum Zeitgleich erschienenen Eq2 war das auch absolut richtig. WOW war schon bei release das zu der zeit simpelste MMO am Markt. Eq2 zum Beispiel war da um Lichtjahre komplexer.


----------



## Synti (20. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Also...ähm...ich würde mal behaupten das Ultima Online, Everquest 1 und DAOC jeweils deutlich mehr für das Genre MMORPG getan haben als WOW. Alles was du heute in WOW siehst wurde irgendwann von einem dieser mmos kopiert. WOW hat das ganze nur einer grösseren Spielergruppe eröffnet, weil es das ganze casualfreundlich verpackt hat.




wow hin wow her, das blizzard extrem viel für das genre gemacht, sollte man blizzard auch zu gute halten. 
gerade aion und andere games leben von einer großen spielgemeinschaft, sonst wären solche spiele nicht mehr finanzierbar und
da hat blizzard für alle spieleentwickler das tor mal ganz weit aufgerissen...


recht muß recht bleiben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (20. Oktober 2009)

Raj88 schrieb:


> ...es war nicht davon die Rede, dass WoW das MMORPG erfunden hat. Es hat das Genre nur auf eine neue Demension gebracht. Und somit kam der Kult "MMORPG" erst mit diesem Spiel und nicht mit UO, EQ1 oder DAOC...




Blödsinn. Mit WoW wurden die ganzen Casuals in die MMORPGs gebracht. Mehr nicht. Und die Folge davon ist, dass MMORPGs zum Teil zu einem furchtbar langweiligen Einheitsbrei wurden.


----------



## Lanatir (20. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> wow hin wow her, das blizzard extrem viel für das genre gemacht, sollte man blizzard auch zu gute halten.
> gerade aion und andere games leben von einer großen spielgemeinschaft, sonst wären solche spiele nicht mehr finanzierbar und
> da hat blizzard für alle spieleentwickler das tor mal ganz weit aufgerissen...
> 
> ...


es hat die mmos nur allgemein EINFACHER gemacht, also casual freundlicher. Sonst nix. Da wurde nix neu erfunden, und grafiktechnisch wars auch nicht der marktführer. Es war einfach nur deutlich leichter zu spielen als alle anderen mmos. Und das es heute leute gibt die glauben das WOW zu der zeit NICHT casualfreundlich war: Spielt mal Eq1 oder Ultima Online. Dagegen ist WOW ein Kindergarten vom schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## Raj88 (20. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Da würde ich mir dann aber mal die Aussagen von Blizzard vor der veröffentlichung des Spiels ansehen. Da war sehr häufig die Rede von 'wir machen das mmo für den Gelegenheitsspieler salonfähig'. Und im Gegensatz zum Zeitgleich erschienenen Eq2 war das auch absolut richtig. WOW war schon bei release das zu der zeit simpelste MMO am Markt. Eq2 zum Beispiel war da um Lichtjahre komplexer.



Also ich weiss jetzt nichts davon, dass explizit von "Gelegenheitsspielern" die Rede war. Ich glaube ehr es ging um Zugänglichkeit. Komplexität und Zugänglichkeit müssen aber auch nicht immer 2 verschiede Sachen sein. Naja selbst wenn es um Casualfreundlichkeit ginge, ganz egal wie du es umschreibst, es ändert nichts an meiner Äußerung.


----------



## Synti (20. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> es hat die mmos nur allgemein EINFACHER gemacht, also casual freundlicher. Sonst nix. Da wurde nix neu erfunden, und grafiktechnisch wars auch nicht der marktführer. Es war einfach nur deutlich leichter zu spielen als alle anderen mmos. Und das es heute leute gibt die glauben das WOW zu der zeit NICHT casualfreundlich war: Spielt mal Eq1 oder Ultima Online. Dagegen ist WOW ein Kindergarten vom schwierigkeitsgrad.



nichts desto trotz, ob schwieriger oder nicht schwieriger... ohne wow und dessen "causal" erfolg, bin ich mir sicher das kein spieleentwickler
so viel geld in einem spiel reinpumpen würde, wenn er nicht das potenzial sehen würde, das wow an neuen spielern geschaffen hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



anzumerken ist sicherlich, das diese causal-freundlichkeit schon einige komische blüten hat bilden lassen, die dem genre insgesamt sicherlich nicht gut tut.


----------



## Lanatir (20. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> nichts desto trotz, ob schwieriger oder nicht schwieriger... ohne wow und dessen "causal" erfolg, bin ich mir sicher das kein spieleentwickler
> so viel geld in einem spiel reinpumpen würde, wenn er nicht das potenzial sehen würde, das wow an neuen spielern geschaffen hat.
> 
> 
> ...


Ganz sicher nicht. Ich habe damals zu Anfang sowohl EQ2 als auch WOW gespielt. Weisste wie die EQ2 Spieler WOW genannt haben? Diablo 3 meets CS-Kiddie. Sicher war WOW der Türöffner und hat dem MMO viel Geld beschert. Aber Für das MMO>RPG< war WOW der Untergang.


----------



## kicks (20. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> anzumerken ist sicherlich, das diese causal-freundlichkeit schon einige komische blüten hat bilden lassen, die dem genre insgesamt sicherlich nicht gut tut.



zum Bsp der NGE bei SWG


----------



## Lanatir (20. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> zum Bsp der NGE bei SWG


Jau, dieses Desaster hätts ohne WOW auch nie gegeben.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (20. Oktober 2009)

Raj88 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich schlicht und ergreifend nicht zustimmen. WoW hatte schon bereits zu Classic Zeiten seine 8 Millionen, obwohl es damals kein Casual Spiel war. Und so leid es mir tut...



Also im Vergleich zu klassischen MMORPG's war WoW schon damals ein Casual Spiel. Ich weiß nicht in wie weit EQ2 heutzutage vereinfacht wurde, da ich es seit 4 Jahren nicht mehr gespielt hab, aber vielleicht ziehst du dir einfach mal ne Trailversion und vergleichst selbst? Oder noch besser: teste mal Daoc ^^
Asherons Call 2 will ich dir garnicht erst empfehlen, da würde heute eh jedes WoW-Kiddie davonlaufen ("kein Levelcap?" "keine Händler??") abgesehen davon gibts leider eh keine Server mehr, da Turbine kurz vor WoW release die Server abgeschalten hat *snief*


----------



## Raj88 (20. Oktober 2009)

Die definition von "Casual" geht für mich nicht über die Komplexität sondern über den Organisations- und Zeitaufwand, davon hatte WoW mehr als genug.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich definiere "casual" als "für Gelegenheitsspieler geeignet": leicht zugänglich, einfach zu kapieren, und man kann auch als face-roller Erfolg haben.


----------



## Raj88 (20. Oktober 2009)

Dann sind nahezu 90% aller Spiele wohl nach deiner definition Casual. Wobei in der Computerspielwelt meines erachtens nach "Causal" als kurzweiliger Spaß für zwischendurch für Leute, die ehr nicht sehr viel Zeit für die Spiele investieren bedeutet. 

Keiner würde Gothic oder Halo oder C&C usw. usw. als Casualspiel bezeichnen, obwohl diese Spiele leicht zugänglich sind.


----------



## kicks (20. Oktober 2009)

Raj88 schrieb:


> Wobei in der Computerspielwelt meines erachtens nach "Causal" als kurzweiliger Spaß für zwischendurch für Leute, die ehr nicht sehr viel Zeit für die Spiele investieren bedeutet.



Wie zum Beispiel der ganze Solo Blödsinn den WoW eingeführt hat in MMORPGs. Da hast du recht. Einloggen, irgendwelche pisseligen Soloquests machen oder solo grinden und wieder ausloggen. Hauptsache man muss sich nicht mit anderen Spielern in seinem Realm beschäftigen. Wo hatte jetzt WoW noch so viel für das MMORPG Genre getan?


----------



## Raj88 (20. Oktober 2009)

Sry aber auf völlig blödsinnige Beiträge gehe ich garnicht erst ein.


----------



## floppydrive (20. Oktober 2009)

1. Wieso ist eigentlich die hälfte der AION Community nur am flamen? Sobald auch nur jemand von einem anderem MMORPG redet, seit ihr sofort angepisst, und das merkt man in fasst jedem Thread im AION Forum.

2. Was ist daran so toll wenn ein Spiel komplex ist wenn alle so auf das Komplexe und nicht Casual freundliche stehen sollen sie EvE Online, Darkfall, oder Mortal Online spielen. Mensch Ärger dich nicht ist sicher eines der bekanntesten Brettspiele und keiner sagt, uhhhh einfach spiel ich nicht!

3. AION wurde von so gehypet das ihr echt nicht mehr von eurem hohen Ross runterkommt, schlimm. Andere Foren (siehe HDRO) flamen nicht jeden Neuankömmling der vom Branchen Primus kommt.


----------



## kicks (20. Oktober 2009)

Raj88 schrieb:


> Sry aber auf völlig blödsinnige Beiträge gehe ich garnicht erst ein.




Wieso völlig blödsinnig? Eventuell solltest du einfach lernen zu dsikutieren, dann muss man die Dinge, die man nicht versteht/widerlegen kann nicht als blödsinnig bezeichnen. Oder du machst weiter mit deinem Kindergarten. Deine Entscheidung.


----------



## Goik (20. Oktober 2009)

Normalerweise nehmen diese völlig egomanen "Diskussionen" kein Ende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jungs, wenn ihr drüber reden wollt; ich hör euch gerne zu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mechalikus (20. Oktober 2009)

floppydrive schrieb:


> 1. Wieso ist eigentlich die hälfte der AION Community nur am flamen? Sobald auch nur jemand von einem anderem MMORPG redet, seit ihr sofort angepisst, und das merkt man in fasst jedem Thread im AION Forum.




Gute frage ??????  (....ähhh denn bildschirm absuchend) in welchenn foren poste ich hier gerade nochmal.......??


----------



## floppydrive (20. Oktober 2009)

Mechalikus schrieb:


> Gute frage ??????  (....ähhh denn bildschirm absuchend) in welchenn foren poste ich hier gerade nochmal.......??



Es liegt nicht nur am Buffed Forum, es wird auch in anderen Foren, im spiel, irc geflamet. Es liegt also an der Community, in andern MMORG's benehmen sich die leute zivlisierter.


----------



## Roy1971 (20. Oktober 2009)

floppydrive schrieb:


> 1. Wieso ist eigentlich die hälfte der AION Community nur am flamen? Sobald auch nur jemand von einem anderem MMORPG redet, seit ihr sofort angepisst, und das merkt man in fasst jedem Thread im AION Forum.
> 
> Es liegt nicht nur am Buffed Forum, es wird auch in anderen Foren, im spiel, irc geflamet. Es liegt also an der Community, in andern MMORG's benehmen sich die leute zivlisierter.



Und wieder so ein Beitrag, der nur provozieren will. Und da fragst du noch, warum geflamet wird. Einfach mal keine provokanten Beiträge einstellen, dann wär eine "normale" Diskussion auch möglich. 
Viele Flamer wollen nur "rumnörgeln". Dafür werden einfach neue "Nicks" bei Buffed erstellt und dann fleissig drauflosgeflamed... ala Asiagrinder hier, Warteschlagen da. Fragt mich manchmal, wenn ich hier neue Threats sehe, warum jetzt wieder son "Flamethema" aufgemacht wird, wo doch die Moderatoren einen ähnliches Thema gerade schlossen haben. Allein von einem Threattitel kann man doch wieder auf Flamethreats schliessen. Die wenigsten Beiträge sind doch hier wegen einer "echten" Diskussion erstellt worden. 

Nehmen wir einfach mal ein paar Threats:
- Wenn man von WoW zu Aion welchselt....
- Wie ist Aion den so
-Lotro vs. Aion
- Aion Enttäuschung pur
Das solche Themen grundsätzlich in Flames enden, ist jedem bewusst. Übrigens ist auffällig, dass man bei sämtlichen Threats einfach nur die Namen auswechseln muss (AoC, War, RoM) und schon hat man die Threats, die beim erscheinen jener Spiele in den einschlägigen Foren gepostet wurden.

Mal davon abgesehen, dass diese ganze Diskussion über Aion sinnlos ist, fehlen allen Threats zu diesem Thema die wirkliche "Objektivität". Und mal ehrlich. Die Meisten, die über Aion meckern, haben eh ein WoW 2 erwartet und "kein" neues Spiel. 

Ich kann mich nur immer und immer wiederholen. Aion hat seine Macken, die aber nachgebessert werden können. Und die Macken, die es hat, sind nicht so grawierend, dass man Aion "verteufeln" müßte. Da gabs andere MMO´s, bei denen der Release wesentlich schlimmer lief. Und auch diese MMO´s haben mehr oder weniger die Kurve gekriegt, wenns auch gedauert hat (AoC). Aber wer es nicht mag, muß es ja nicht spielen. Sich aber z.B. über den Asiastyle aufregen, wobei jeder weiss, dass es aus Asien kommt, entbehrt jeder Grundlage. Ich kauf mir auch kein BMW und beschwer mich, dass es kein Mercedes ist. 

Meine persönliche "SUBJEKTIVE" Meinung: Aion macht sehr viel Spass. Man hat wieder einige Zeit etwas zu tun und hat nicht innerhalb von ein paar Tagen Max-Lv. erreicht. Ich möchte schließlich beschäftigt sein.

Übrigens, bzgl. der Flamer ist Dir ja wohl klar, dass viele aus WoW kommen, oder!! Naja, dass kommt davon, wenn man mit falschen Vorstellungen an so ein Spiel rangeht. Aion ist nicht WoW2 und wird es auch nie werden.


----------



## floppydrive (20. Oktober 2009)

Wieso lassen sich die Leute auch drauf ein, gewisse andere schaffen es auch sowas einfach zu übergehen und nicht gleich in nen Flamewar zu enden.
Das nicht viele Spiele mit WoW verglichen werden ist sicher klar, aber andere müssen sich das auch gefallen lassen und da habe ich selten so viele Flames gelesen wie bei AION und das ist Fakt!
Weiterhin geht es auch Ingame weiter, wenn ich erlebe das Leute aus Gruppen gekickt werden nur weil sie äussern das sie von WoW kommen, dann kann mir keiner erzählen das sowas normal ist.
Selbst wenn man eine Meinung schreibt die nicht mit WoW zu tun hat z.b. "Hmm das Grinden macht mir kein Spaß und das mit den Set's ist auch schlecht gelöst" kommt zu 99% die Antwort "Geh doch wieder WoW zocken da bekommst alles in den Arsch geschoben."
Und ich will nicht provozieren, ich finde AION gut, es hat Schwächen aber das ist nun mal so und wenn es einem gefällt sieht man da drüber weg, aber bei einer solchen Community stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare hoch.


----------



## Mikehoof (20. Oktober 2009)

> Weiterhin geht es auch Ingame weiter, wenn ich erlebe das Leute aus Gruppen gekickt werden nur weil sie äussern das sie von WoW kommen, dann kann mir keiner erzählen das sowas normal ist.
> Selbst wenn man eine Meinung schreibt die nicht mit WoW zu tun hat z.b. "Hmm das Grinden macht mir kein Spaß und das mit den Set's ist auch schlecht gelöst" kommt zu 99% die Antwort "Geh doch wieder WoW zocken da bekommst alles in den Arsch geschoben."



Ich selber habe im TS einen Mitspieler (allerdings RL Bekannter) mal ein wenig angemacht, weil wir in Nochsana waren und er als Tank ständig mit seinem mimimi in WoW habe ich nie Aggro verloren ankam. Dies ging dann 10 Minuten so und irgendwann ist mir dann der Kragen geplatzt. Ich empfand es als so unglaublich nervig das ich das erste mal in dieser Ini war und er ständig über seine WoW Erfahrungen als Tank gelabert hat, dass ich im tatsächlich gesagt habe " Entweder du hälst jetzt dein Maul mit dieser WoW Kacke oder wir brechen hier ab".

Im Chat macht es mir nichts aus da ich fast nur auf den Legions bzw. Gruppenchat achte und auch im TS macht es mir nichts aus wenn kurz mal ein Vergleich gezogen wird ABER es muß im Rahmen bleiben schließlich spielen wir Aion.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das mit dem aus der Gruppe werfen nur weil man erwähnt das man von WoW kommt halte ich persönlich für eine schöne aber erfundene Geschichte. Natürlich kann man einer Gruppe so sehr auf die Nerven gehen das es besser ist diese aufzulösen.

P.S. Dieser Tank hat im übrigen in WoW alle Klassen auf 80 gespielt und sich seit wir Aion zocken da kaum noch eingeloggt. Nach unserem Disput ist dieses Thema dann auch erledigt gewesen und wir konzentrieren uns darauf Aion zu meistern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roy1971 (20. Oktober 2009)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Wieso lassen sich die Leute auch drauf ein, gewisse andere schaffen es auch sowas einfach zu übergehen und nicht gleich in nen Flamewar zu enden.
> Das nicht viele Spiele mit WoW verglichen werden ist sicher klar, aber andere müssen sich das auch gefallen lassen und da habe ich selten so viele Flames gelesen wie bei AION und das ist Fakt!
> Weiterhin geht es auch Ingame weiter, wenn ich erlebe das Leute aus Gruppen gekickt werden nur weil sie äussern das sie von WoW kommen, dann kann mir keiner erzählen das sowas normal ist.
> Selbst wenn man eine Meinung schreibt die nicht mit WoW zu tun hat z.b. "Hmm das Grinden macht mir kein Spaß und das mit den Set's ist auch schlecht gelöst" kommt zu 99% die Antwort "Geh doch wieder WoW zocken da bekommst alles in den Arsch geschoben."
> Und ich will nicht provozieren, ich finde AION gut, es hat Schwächen aber das ist nun mal so und wenn es einem gefällt sieht man da drüber weg, aber bei einer solchen Community stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare hoch.



Bezgl. der Community kann ich z.B. nichts negatives sagen. Ich habs noch nie persönlich erlebt, dass jemand nur ansatzweise aus einer Gruppe gekickt wurde, weil er das Wort WoW nur in den Mund genommen hat. Das im Allgemeinchat öfter mal Diskussionen bzgl. WoW aufkommen, hab ich auch schon gesehen.... aber wie ich schon mehrmals geschrieben haben, sind in den allermeisten Fällen, die Leute daran schuld, die aufgrund falscher Erwartungen enttäuscht sind. Ist halt mein persönlicher Eindruck, dass der überwiegende Teil halt aus WoW kommt und ein WoW 2 erwartet hat. 

Bezgl. des aus der Gruppe kicken ist noch zu sagen, dass diese wohl eher eine WoW-Domäne ist. Da wird nur noch nach Instanzenguids geraidet und wenn du nicht gerade eine Klasse spielst, die in diesem Guide gebraucht wird und dann noch das entsprechende Equip hattest, warst weg vom Fenster. Aber wie soll man Beispielsweise an Equip kommen, wenn man nicht mitgenommen wird. Aber lassen wir das Wow-gefasel. 

Auch diese Asiagrindgequatsche kann ich nicht mehr hören. Mir gefällt Aion, trotz schwächen, und ich werd dabei bleiben.


----------



## Geige (20. Oktober 2009)

floppydrive schrieb:


> 3. AION wurde von so gehypet das ihr echt nicht mehr von eurem hohen Ross runterkommt, schlimm. *Andere Foren (siehe HDRO) flamen nicht jeden Neuankömmling der vom Branchen Primus kommt.*


Hast du ne Ahnung, als ich vor ca einem Jahr DAoC ausprobiert habe und einfach nur
Mich ein bisschen am "anfänger Gilden" gespräch beteiligt hatte und einer meinte, ob das meine erster Char sei
und ich ihm sagte, dass ich DAoC nur mal ausprobieren wollte, da mir WoW im moment keinen Spaß mehr machte
hatte es Schimpfwörter gegen mich geregnet, da verblasst alles andere!


----------



## Klos1 (20. Oktober 2009)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Es liegt nicht nur am Buffed Forum, es wird auch in anderen Foren, im spiel, irc geflamet. Es liegt also an der Community, in andern MMORG's benehmen sich die leute zivlisierter.



Halte ich für ein Gerücht, daß bei Wow, Aoc oder wo auch immer die Community besser wäre, als bei Aion oder einen anderen mmo der Neuzeit. Da sind überall die gleichen Flachzangen unterwegs.

Einen Unterschied hattest du noch früher bei Daoc, als diese Art von Spiel noch nicht so bekannt war und mehr von älteren gespielt wurde. Erst als der Boom kam und mit dem die ganzen pubertierenden Kiddies, da machte sich zusehens ein Absinken des Niveaus bemerkbar. Und da kannst du hin gehen, wo du willst, ob Wow, Aion, Aoc oder Warhammer.

Die nehmen sich alle nichts, alles andere ist eine schwachsinnige Behauptung in meinen Augen. Differenzen gibt es nur bedingt durch Masse der derzeitigen Spieler.

Als einzige Ausnahme ist eigentlich nur Herr der Ringe zu nennen, daß wohl fast ausschließlich bei Erwachsenen Anklang findet. Sonst würde es da genauso zugehen, wie eben in Wow, Aion oder sonst wo.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde nicht alles glauben was der TE geschrieben hat. Viele Sachen stimmen einfach nicht, macht euch lieber selbst ein Bild vom Spiel anstatt auf solche Threads zuvertrauen.


----------



## Raj88 (20. Oktober 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht alles glauben was der TE geschrieben hat. Viele Sachen stimmen einfach nicht, macht euch lieber selbst ein Bild vom Spiel anstatt auf solche Threads zuvertrauen.



/sign


----------



## Honoris (20. Oktober 2009)

hab jetzt net alle Beiträge gelesen aber falls es noch niemand gesagt hat: Göttersteine vergessen! Mit denen kann man seine Waffe dauerhaft verzaubern

ansonsten very nice Thread


----------



## evalux (20. Oktober 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht alles glauben was der TE geschrieben hat. Viele Sachen stimmen einfach nicht...


Ach ja ? Was genau stimmt denn nicht ?



> Göttersteine vergessen! Mit denen kann man seine Waffe dauerhaft verzaubern


Ich weiss leider gar nichts über Göttersteine, aber sobald ich da was weiss, kommts hier rein.


----------



## Raj88 (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab den Post vor einiger Zeit in "Originalfassung" gelesen und es war einfach so viel falsch, dass ich diesen Thread für den absoluten Schrott gehalten habe. Jetzt hab ichs mir allerdings nochmal durchgelesen und inzwischen ist das ganze schon etwas "korrekter".


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (21. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Ach ja ? Was genau stimmt denn nicht ?



Das wurde schon lang und breit von verschiedenen Personen aufgelistet. 

Unterm Strich kann man sagen es macht keinen Sinn einen Vergleichsthread zu erstellen wenn man 95% des Spiels nicht mal kennt. Sonst kommt da so ein Mist bei rum wie in diesem Thread.

Daher nochmal mein Rat an alle Aion Intressierten: Schaut euch das Spiel selbst an, macht eure eigenen Erfahrungen und vertraut nicht in solche Threads hier.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (21. Oktober 2009)

> Sterben wird so hart bestraft wie nirgendwo anders



Schonmal mit dem RL verglichen? ^^


----------



## Lanatir (21. Oktober 2009)

Hexenmeister schrieb:


> Schonmal mit dem RL verglichen? ^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Made my Day!


----------



## Dilan (21. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man von WoW zu Aion wechselt...

... änder sich nicht viel... Massig Prohls, möchtegern Roxor und Volldeppen. Ne Überwiegend assige com und greaf und train play wo man hinsieht.

Die Normalen Spieler bleiben still um nicht in sinnloses geflame gezogen zu werden was es schwer macht diese leute zu finden ( obwohl es sie zur genüge gibt) Ich hoffe wirklich das der Freimonat bald vorbei ist...


----------



## tyrox09 (21. Oktober 2009)

wenn der freimonat rum ist, kannste froh sein überhaupt noch genug leute anzutreffen mein lieber...


----------



## Mikehoof (21. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> wenn der freimonat rum ist, kannste froh sein überhaupt noch genug leute anzutreffen mein lieber...



Deine beiden Posts zeigen schon das du eine Bereicherung für das Buffed Forum werden wirst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> ... änder sich nicht viel... Massig Prohls, möchtegern Roxor und Volldeppen. Ne Überwiegend assige com und greaf und train play wo man hinsieht.



Ich frage mich immer wo ihr alle diese Erfahrungen macht? Ich muß irgendwas falsch bzw. richtig machen, da ich bisher davon verschont geblieben bin. Da würde ich eher sagen das 90% durchaus vernünftige Spieler sind aber die 10% halt auffälliger sind. Von diesen 10% sind 3/4 in ein paar Tagen verschwunden.


----------



## tyrox09 (21. Oktober 2009)

ist einfach nur realistisch betrachtet, wer dafür kein auge hat sollte sich nichtmal über die "dummen" mitspieler ärgern.


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> ist einfach nur realistisch betrachtet, wer dafür kein auge hat sollte sich nichtmal über die "dummen" mitspieler ärgern.



Naja, leider werden solche dummen Mitspieler, wie eben du, von jeder MMORPG Neuerscheinung magisch angezogen und vermüllen dann im Freimonat die Foren. Aber das legt sich hoffentlich mit der Zeit. Da dir das Spiel offensichtlich nicht gefällt, sehe ich da Hoffnung. Viel Spass bei deinem alten Spiel mit garantiertem instant Belohnungens System, wie immer das auch heissen mag. Ist mir persönlich egal. Hau rein.


----------



## Synti (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Naja, leider werden solche dummen Mitspieler, wie eben du, von jeder MMORPG Neuerscheinung *magisch* angezogen und vermüllen dann im Freimonat die Foren.




*magisch* angezogen... das ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (21. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> *magisch* angezogen... das ist gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann lass uns auf STO und SWTOR warten. da wirds keine Magie geben. Star Trek und Star Wars ftw!


----------



## kicks (21. Oktober 2009)

SWTOR wird wohl eher ein Single Game werden, bei dem ich meine Bedenken habe was die Langzeitmotivation des Endcontent angeht. Es wird bestimmt ein gutes Spiel, ich habe Kotor1 geliebt, aber ich denke für ein MMORPG wird es, wenn es ähnlich storybasierend ist wie KOTOR bzw wie angekündigt relativ schwierig sein den Endgame Content sinnvoll einzubauen. Mal abwarten.
STO.. ka. Kann ich mir im Moment gar nicht als MMORPG vorstellen.


----------



## Haefee (21. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> SWTOR wird wohl eher ein Single Game werden, bei dem ich meine Bedenken habe was die Langzeitmotivation des Endcontent angeht. Es wird bestimmt ein gutes Spiel, ich habe Kotor1 geliebt, aber ich denke für ein MMORPG wird es, wenn es ähnlich storybasierend ist wie KOTOR bzw wie angekündigt relativ schwierig sein den Endgame Content sinnvoll einzubauen. Mal abwarten.
> STO.. ka. Kann ich mir im Moment gar nicht als MMORPG vorstellen.



Und wieder einer der schon vor Release weiss was abgeht!


----------



## kicks (22. Oktober 2009)

Haefee schrieb:


> Und wieder einer der schon vor Release weiss was abgeht!




Oh, bist du jetzt so verärgert, dass du mich auch in anderen Threads stalken musst? Mein Beileid.


----------



## Haefee (22. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Oh, bist du jetzt so verärgert, dass du mich auch in anderen Threads stalken musst? Mein Beileid.



Nein mir fällt nur auf das Du egal bei welchem Thema auch immer irgendwas dazu schreibst was teilweise absolut aus den Fingern gesogen ist und deswegen hab ich mir nun vorgenommen auf Dich aufzupassen und jeden seltsamen Erguss den Du hier hast zu kommentieren.
Damit will ich bezwecken das Du mal darüber nachdenkst was Du hier zum Besten gibst, ich mein in der großen weiten Welt fällt man mit vielen Falschaussagen und überheblicher Art schnell auf die Schnauze.
Freu Dich einfach das Dir jemand helfen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (22. Oktober 2009)

Haefee schrieb:


> Nein mir fällt nur auf das Du egal bei welchem Thema auch immer irgendwas dazu schreibst was teilweise absolut aus den Fingern gesogen ist und deswegen hab ich mir nun vorgenommen auf Dich aufzupassen und jeden seltsamen Erguss den Du hier hast zu kommentieren.
> Damit will ich bezwecken das Du mal darüber nachdenkst was Du hier zum Besten gibst, ich mein in der großen weiten Welt fällt man mit vielen Falschaussagen und überheblicher Art schnell auf die Schnauze.
> Freu Dich einfach das Dir jemand helfen will
> 
> ...




Wenn du dann fertig bist mit Kindergarten kannst du ja bescheid sagen


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

oh ja der Thread macht gleich mächtig eindruck auf neuanfänger oO


----------



## pooboon (22. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das nun zu erklären würde aber den Rahmen sprengen aber es hängt viel mit der Einstellung der Spieler zu einem MMORPG zusammen.
> Früher hat man MMORPG aus anderen Gründen gespielt als heute, das MMORPG gibt dabei nur den Weg vor und der Spieler beschreitet ihn.
> 
> Jemand der nur WoW kennt wird dies niemals verstehen, denn man muss es erlebt haben !



100% sign - mein 1. mmo war neocron2, wo das spiel an sich nicht annähernd so viel bot wie das heute der Fall ist - die Community hat für das Feeling und diverse einmalige Events gesorgt - heutzutage muss man den Spielern alles vorsetzen und alles regelmentieren - grinden? Alle Leute die bei WoW in MMo´s eingestiegen sind haben nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung was hartes Grinden wirklich ist (daocler + neorcron leute werden sich sehr gut erinnern).

Überhaupt ist diese Grinddiskussion so sinnfrei! - In WoW hast du auch meistens nur nen npc der dir sagt "besorg mir 10 eierstöcke" "erschlag mir 20 eierbeutel" - was tut man da? Grinden...äh ach nee heisst ja "farmen" und ist komplett was anderes! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafric (22. Oktober 2009)

Nein das ist dann Questen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Farmen ist, wenn du die 20 Eierstöcke für nen Beruf z.b. suchst ^^


----------



## Sanji2k3 (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich verstehe das geheule ehrlich gesagt auch nicht.Gut ich hab lange Lineage II gespielt und bin daher etwas stress-resistent was das grinden angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber trotzdem ist questen doch im endeffekt nur grinden mit anleitung...ma abgesehen von wenigen Außnahmen wie Begleit-Quests etc.


----------



## Cerom (23. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Nein das ist dann Questen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn ich nun farme und dabei gleichzeitig EP bekommen möchte, wie sagt man dann dazu, Fagrin, Grinfarm ?

Oder wenn ich raide, aber nur weil ich farmen möchte und EP haben will, wie nennt man das dann ? 

Ich bin nun völlig verwirrt.


----------



## Skyler93 (23. Oktober 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun farme und dabei gleichzeitig EP bekommen möchte, wie sagt man dann dazu, Fagrin, Grinfarm ?
> 
> Oder wenn ich raide, aber nur weil ich farmen möchte und EP haben will, wie nennt man das dann ?
> 
> Ich bin nun völlig verwirrt.



Ganz einfach ist es ein Asiatisches spiel ist es Grinden = Schlecht
Ist es ein US/EU Spiel ist es Farmen/leveln = Gut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerom (23. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach ist es ein Asiatisches spiel ist es Grinden = Schlecht
> Ist es ein US/EU Spiel ist es Farmen/leveln = Gut
> 
> 
> ...


Dann könnte man doch aber mit gleicher Logik diese Rüstungen in WoW, die aussehen als hätten sich da Powerranger ins Mittelalter verirrt als westlicher Stil bezeichnen und die Rüstungen in Aion mit Mangastil bezeichnen. Das würde doch auch kein klar denkender Mensch tun oder ?


----------



## Skyler93 (23. Oktober 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Dann könnte man doch aber mit gleicher Logik diese Rüstungen in WoW, die aussehen als hätten sich da Powerranger ins Mittelalter verirrt als westlicher Stil bezeichnen und die Rüstungen in Aion mit Mangastil bezeichnen. Das würde doch auch kein klar denkender Mensch tun oder ?



doch tun viele, aber die sind halt keine klar denkenden menschen!
stimmt zwa das mangastil, eher so korea/asia undso ist, aber das verwirrtepowerrangerimmittelalter der westliche style ist möcht ich nicht behaupten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

Geht ja nicht so sehr um die Rüstungen, eher um die leicht geistig beschränkt grinsenden Chars in Aion an sich, um Blätterwinkeemotes und dergleichen... das ist schon... Geschmackssache. ^^


----------



## Kehlas (23. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ich schreibs mal in diesem thread auch rein:
> 
> *grundsätzlich hat aion und auch andere spiele gegen wow ein problem.
> *das liest sich auch wie ein roter faden durch alle threads die das thema behandeln.
> ...




Ich gebe dir zu 100 Prozent recht... komme auch u.a. von WoW ,über 3 Jahre gezockt und habe es dennoch "gewagt" mit Aion zu beginnen und habe es bis jetzt nicht bereut. Man muß sich einfach mal neuem öffnen und versuchen (auch unterbewusst ) nicht ständig vergleiche zu ziehen..


----------

